# Ristoranti



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

apro un thread per condividere con voi quelle che sono le vostre aspettative quando andate a mangiare al ristorante?
cosa cercate, cosa è fondamentale, cosa vi spinge ad andare da una parte piuttosto che da un altra?
siete avventurosi? vi piace sperimentare una cucina differente o siete legati alle tradizioni?

siete mai andati in un ristorante a 2-3 stelle michelin?

qual è il budget normalmente?

quanto spesso andate?

stiliamo una classifica dei 3 migliori ristoranti dove avete mangiato!

devo dire che fino a che non esplodesse la mia relazione, con la mia ragazza si andava almeno 3 volte alla settimana. adesso sarà un po' più difficile.

io amo la cucina francese che è senza alcun dubbio la più raffinata e ricca di sapori differenti con una creatività inarrivabile. 
lavorando in un ristorante a 2 stelle michelin ho la possibilità di provare una moltitudine di pietanze, ho scoperto dei sapori incredibili, delle emozioni che solo un ristorante di un certo livello che ha accesso a determinati prodotti è in grado di fornire.


per quanto riguarda i migliori 3 ristoranti dove io abbia mai mangiato

al terzo posto il ristorante st Hubertus in val badia 3 anni fa. La mia prima esperienza in un ristorante a 2 stelle michelin. una cucina sublime.

al secondo posto a parigi l'allora 3 stelle Plaza Athénée di Ducasse.

e al primo posto The Ledbury a Londra, di Graham, uno chef australiano con una visione della cucina straordinaria.

In Italia ho mangiato un po' ovunque in grandi ristoranti a milano, roma, firenze, modena.
nessuno mi ha particolarmente impressionato a livello culinario e il servizio è tutto sommato distante a quello richiesto in grandi ristoranti a londra.

teniamo presente che nel nostro ristorante noi siamo 8 sommelier - 5 francesi - 2 italiani e 1 austriaco e che la maggior parte di noi parla correntemente almeno 3 lingue e c'è chi come il sottoscritto ne parla 4 e chi ne parla addirittura 5.

è un livello di professionalità che in italia scarseggia, si fa a malapena fatica trovare qualcuno che parli decentemente inglese.


a voi le vostre impressioni!


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2014)

vado subito ot e approfitto della tua professionalità... esiste qualcosa che possa prevenire l'effetto nefasto dei solfiti? Non posso accostarmi a qualsiasi bianco senza poi dover pagare dazio coi mal di testa.


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> vado subito ot e approfitto della tua professionalità... esiste qualcosa che possa prevenire l'effetto nefasto dei solfiti? Non posso accostarmi a qualsiasi bianco senza poi dover pagare dazio coi mal di testa.



apro un thread sul vino


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2014)

LDS; mettiti l'avatar di Ratatouille


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> LDS; mettiti l'avatar di Ratatouille


è evidente che non conosci l'uomo più importante del mondo nel campo " vino ".


----------



## perplesso (31 Agosto 2014)

No e temo che non lo conosca nessuno qui 

Però il tuo post d'apertura mi ha fatto pensare subito a Ratatouille.....e non voleva affatto essere una cosa offensiva


----------



## LDS (31 Agosto 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> No e temo che non lo conosca nessuno qui
> 
> Però il tuo post d'apertura mi ha fatto pensare subito a Ratatouille.....e non voleva affatto essere una cosa offensiva



a suo tempo vi svelerò chi è.


----------



## Lucrezia (1 Settembre 2014)

Buonasera. Fosse per me mangerei fuori tutti i giorni. Il 50% del mio budget lo dedicherei al cibo  Sono aperta a qualsiasi cosa, in teoria, in pratica sono vegetariana, quindi questo mi crea dei limiti. Cosa è fondamentale è la qualità degli ingredienti, e la necessità di trovarmi in un luogo in cui chi lavora lo fa con amore per il proprio mestiere. Altrimenti mi si blocca la digestione. Mi piacciono molto la cucina thailandese, polacca, indiana, greca, alcune pietanze turche e marocchine. Una delle parti più belle del viaggiare per me è mangiareee
Stelle michelin non lo so, non mi pare purtroppo. Anche perchè il mio budget normalmente è sui 20 euro. Sorry. Quanto spesso vado dipende. Nel periodo in cui facevo la cameriera andavo tre volte a settimana, perchè guadagnavo bene ma soprattutto perchè non riuscivo a stare in piedi abbastanza a lungo per cucinare  Adesso vado raramente. Piuttosto mi compro degli ingredienti di qualità migliore e cucino io.
Fare una classifica è difficile, non mi ricordo, troppi posti, troppo cibo, non saprei.

Che spesso in Italia scarseggi la qualità del personale è vero in generale. Forse è perchè abbiamo una tale qualità di ingredienti e tradizione per cui alla fin fine, uno mangia e si dimentica del resto. Ho passato diverso tempo in California e avrei sostituito la competenza di tutto lo staff con una mozzarella di bufala, lo confesso.

Complimenti per la tua passione e il tuo impegno.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

a modena c'è l'osteria franscescana , massimo bottura è un mito


----------



## disincantata (1 Settembre 2014)

Preferisco le trattorie rustiche nel cremonese. 

Con la crisi poi mi rifiuto di buttare un mare di soldi in un ristorante.

ho tre cognati/e cuochi. ...quando voglio mangiare bene mi faccio invitare da uno di loro.

mio nipote cuoco è partito per lavoro Qatar.

un altro in un hotel rinomato a livello mondiale con clientela inglese



Bravo anche mio marito.

Non vado in delirio per vini costosi. Un buon prosecco Valdobbiadene per me è il massimo.

ho mangiato molto bene anni fa  ....strano...a Venezia...recentemente a Roma.....oggi preferisco viziare le mie figlie.

Questa sera cenero' fuori....un bel ristorantino sul porto....maxi scampi al vapore buonissimi   verdure grigliate   tiramisù alla fragola e vino bianco frizzante della casa.....50 euro a testa.....di più mi rifiuto.

si mangia molto bene e soprattutto titolare e cameriere gentili e sorridenti.


----------



## LDS (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a modena c'è l'osteria franscescana , massimo bottura è un mito


ci sono stato l'anno scorso, onestamente ho trovato l'enoteca pinchiorri decisamente superiore.
oltre al fatto che la carta dei vini in italia non ha eguali e in francia si deve andare a " le Luis XV " per rimanere più impressionati.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ci sono stato l'anno scorso, onestamente ho trovato l'enoteca pinchiorri decisamente superiore.
> oltre al fatto che la carta dei vini in italia non ha eguali e in francia si deve andare a " le Luis XV " per rimanere più impressionati.


ma io sono innamorata di bottura , del suo grande amore per la cucina e della passione che riesce a trasmettere


----------



## LDS (1 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma io sono innamorata di bottura , del suo grande amore per la cucina e della passione che riesce a trasmettere


bè mica sto dicendo che non è un gran ristorante.
è sicuramente uno dei migliori in italia.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> bè mica sto dicendo che non è un gran ristorante.
> è sicuramente uno dei migliori in italia.


terzo ristorante al mondo nella lista dei The World's 50 Best Restaurants Awards 2014:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2014)

Mi spiace, io sono da Trattoria e vino della casa.
I posti troppo composti non mi fanno sentire a mio agio...
Non è questione di costi perchè se si mangia bene il prezzo manco lo guardo, mi interessa l'ambiente...che sia famigliare e rilassato e soprattutto la buona compagnia.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

io sono anche da panino con la mortadella se è per questo ma mi affascina ogni tipo di arte e passione e massimo bottura è un talento.

http://www.amazon.it/gp/bit/apps/we...i-grandi-chef/968-massimo-bottura-imbocca-pif



per chi ne avesse voglia in questa puntata del testimone si può notarecon quanto entusiasmo lo chef parla del cibo semplice del territorio


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

mentre è irritante l'incompetenza di quel ciarlatano difilippo la mantia


----------



## Buscopann (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> apro un thread per condividere con voi quelle che sono le vostre aspettative quando andate a mangiare al ristorante?
> cosa cercate, cosa è fondamentale, cosa vi spinge ad andare da una parte piuttosto che da un altra?
> siete avventurosi? vi piace sperimentare una cucina differente o siete legati alle tradizioni?
> 
> ...


Sono troppi quelli dove ho mangiato veramente bene. Non riuscirei proprio a fare classifiche.
Ai locali con 2 o 3 stelle Michelin preferisco comunque di gran lunga le trattorie tipiche. Mi scoccia spendere più di 35-40 Euro a testa per mangiare. Qui dalle mie parti (Friuli) si spende pochissimo e si mangia in molti posti in maniera sublime. Quando si va in trasferta, lasciandosi consigliare, si trovano posti altrettanto sublimi e a buon mercato.
Ogni tanto, quando torno a Milano, mi concedo uno strappo alla regola per andare a mangiare al Garghet. Uno splendido ristorante dove ancora si può gustare l'autentica cucina milanese.

Buscopann


----------



## Vincent Vega (1 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> apro un thread per condividere con voi quelle che sono le vostre aspettative quando andate a mangiare al ristorante?
> cosa cercate, cosa è fondamentale, cosa vi spinge ad andare da una parte piuttosto che da un altra?
> siete avventurosi? vi piace sperimentare una cucina differente o siete legati alle tradizioni?
> 
> ...


Mi piace assai questa tua idea LDS....adoro intrufolarmi in tutte le "cucine"...Certo, dovrei essere Piersilvio per confrontarmi con te come vorrei, ma nel mio piccolo voglio dare un apporto...

L'unico 3 stelle michelin è stato "Jean Georges" a New York, nella Trump Tower adiacente Central Park. Mi è piaciuta tantissimo la cucina (hanno un menu degustazione con alcune portate base, oltre altre a libera scelta dal menu, e ciascuna portata suppletiva ha un costo predeterminato e non eccessivo, considerato il livello), ed anche la cantina.

A Milano, il 2 stelle Sadler, mentre a Napoli il "Comandante" presso l'Hotel Romeo (1 stella, eccezionale).

In penisola sorrentina, stravedo per "Don Alfonso", ma anche "La Torre del Saraceno" a Vico Equense.

beh..poi continuo..


----------



## Principessa (1 Settembre 2014)

A me non interessa andare a mangiare in ristoranti rinomati o con le stelline, anche perchè il prezzo alto non è spesso garanzia di qualità e bontà.

Mi piace la cucina casalinga, le sperimentazioni e i piatti strani li lascio volentieri agli altri...


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2014)

e di ferran adrià , della cucina molecolare che ne pensi liberty?


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2014)

In vacanza si esce sempre a cena, ma siccome non ci fermiamo quasi mai in un posto più di tre giorni (salvo che a Parigi), e non credo per niente nelle guide, mi oriento a istinto. La prima cosa che osservo è quanto un posto è frequentato, perché a logica tendenzialmente ci dovresti trovare cibo fresco, se la clientela è numerosa. Senza dire che cenare in un ristorante semideserto è molto triste.

In Italia è difficilissimo mangiare male, in Francia è possibile, e soprattutto è possibile che non ci sia corrispondenza alcuna tra qualità e prezzo. Purtroppo il mio compagno è allergico all'idea di spendere per "cacciare cibo nello stomaco", e la volta che ha fatto eccezione è stata perché io ho manovrato a lungo per ottenere...
Con lui ho mangiato benissimo a San Vincenzo al "Gambero Rosso".
Senza di lui "da Vittorio", dalle mie parti, un paio di volte.  Anche a Sorrento ho mangiato benissimo un capodanno, ma non ricordo il nome del ristorante, scelto anche quella volta solo per istinto.

I bianchi pure io tendo a disprezzarli, perché mi danno problemi (non tanto il mal di testa, ma un fastidio pazzesco alla base delle orecchie che colpisce credo i fasci nervosi della mascella). 
Mi trovo bene col Gewurtztraminer per dire di un vino ottimo e senza pretese, mentre il solo vino bianco con bollicine con cui ho pasteggiato a cena da un'amica che non mi ha dato fastidio, anzi è stata un'esperienza memorabile da urlo, è stato un Grand Cuvée Krug, che ho eletto miglior vino mai da me bevuto di sempre, rossi compresi (il che è davvero eccezionale). Preferisco i rossi assolutamente, e fermi, per carità, e i francesi mi piacciono di più degli italiani, MEDIAMENTE parlando. 
Per una cena come si deve, io sono disposta a spendere una volta all'anno anche 300 euro a cranio. Peccato che il mio compagno non capisca proprio il senso di ciò... Non so dargli comunque torto, perché non ne ha.


----------



## aristocat (1 Settembre 2014)

Non mi piace spendere tanto per andare a mangiar fuori, comunque i posti dove ho trovato più ricerca e voglia di cucinare "seriamente", con ingredienti freschi e creatività, non sono i ristoranti, ma gli hotel 4 stelle dove ho soggiornato in vacanza. 

In Italia, la zona che mi ha colpita di più da questo punto di vista è l'Alto Adige. Sarà perché sono golosa di goulasch con polenta, e che in generale mi piace molto il loro modo di "trattare" la carne, ma anche le erbe e le verdure... 
Decisamente una bella scoperta!

Mi affascinano poi molto anche la cucina ligure e piemontese, ma non ho mai occasioni di passare da quelle parti purtroppo. Peccato, perché sento che potrei avere belle soddisfazioni!

Sul versante "estero", vorrei spezzare una lancia a favore della cucina britannica e irlandese, tra le migliori al mondo imho! Non è vero che non sanno mangiare oltremanica. Dalla carne, al pesce, ai dolci... tutto ha un sapore particolare e sono sempre felice quando posso fare qualche puntatina da quelle parti :up:.

ari


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

un grande ristorante è un'esperienza da fare almeno una volta nella vita per assaporare dei sapori e scoprire degli abbinamenti impossibili anche solo da immaginare.

io ci lavoro tutti i giorni e siamo pieni di gente " regolare " che è abituata ad un certo tenore di vita e spendere 5000 euro per mangiare a sera non è un problema, ma siamo anche pieni di gente che viene a festeggiare l'anniversario, il compleanno o un'occasione speciale.

molto spesso si tratta di gente che ha deciso di farsi un regalo ( abbastanza costoso, perché da noi nessuno esce con meno di 250 sterline a testa ) e alla fine piange anche di gioia per l'emozione.

punto primo: chi sostiene che siano troppo informali, severi, rigidi è chiaro che non c'è mai stato. 
punto secondo: non è un mestiere per tutti. l'ospitalità è un'arte molto difficile da praticare. Si deve avere nel sangue. 
Siamo pieni anche noi di staff che fanno questo mestiere perché devono pagare le bollette e vivere, o meglio sopravvivere.

Io vado a lavorare con il sorriso tutti i giorni, non mi pesa, lo faccio con amore. Amore vero per l'arte che pratico.

Tuttavia se si incappa nelle giornate in cui si viene serviti dagli automi che fanno il compitino senza personalità, senza carisma e senza passione, in quel caso c'è veramente poco da stare allegri.
Ma questo può capitare in un 2 stelle come in una qualsiasi pizzeria del corso con la differenza che in un locale dove si spendono 300 euro a persona non è accettabile.

Tutti hanno il gusto per le cose belle. La trattoria, la pizzeria, il locale semplice sono un'ottima alternativa a quella che è la cucina, quella vera.
Il gusto tuttavia, quello vero degli alimenti, ha un costo non indifferente. La materia prima ricercata non basta comprarla, bisogna anche sapere come lavorarla.

Mi sono trovato in parecchi posti in cui c'era da lamentarsi per le varie cotture inadeguate e non consone a quello che è lo standard minimo accettabile.

Il mio consiglio è di provare una volta nella vita a fare un'esperienza, perché di questo si tratta, alla scoperta di sapori nuovi, unici e di incredibile complessità.


----------



## Principessa (2 Settembre 2014)

Spendere 500 euro per mangiare lo trovo un insulto alla miseria e un terribile spreco. Nemmeno fossi ricca ci andrei.

Non bisogna dimenticare che quei grandi sapori il giorno dopo diventeranno cacca. 


Preferisco spenderli in vestiti, in scarpe, in accessori. Cose che resteranno per un certo tempo. 

Credo siano ben altre le esperienze fondamentali da fare nella vita...


----------



## Buscopann (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> un grande ristorante è un'esperienza da fare almeno una volta nella vita per assaporare dei sapori e scoprire degli abbinamenti impossibili anche solo da immaginare.
> 
> io ci lavoro tutti i giorni e siamo pieni di gente " regolare " che è abituata ad un certo tenore di vita e spendere 5000 euro per mangiare a sera non è un problema, ma siamo anche pieni di gente che viene a festeggiare l'anniversario, il compleanno o un'occasione speciale.
> 
> ...


Tutto bello..Tutto vero..
Ma non mi hai convinto 
Io oltre i 40-45 Euro a testa non vado se non per occasioni speciali. E ti assicuro che in molti posti d'Italia (soprattutto NON nelle grandi città) si mangia da Dio ugualmente. 
Vieni qui in Friuli a mangiare sulle colline. Ti nomino semplicemente una trattoria da Berto. Sempre piena. Per mangiare il sabato devi prenotare con un mese di anticipo. A un San Valentino di 10 anni ho mangiato la più buona tagliata di carne che io abbia mai assaggiato in vita mia, comprese quelle mangiate in ristoranti superfighi dove non ero io a pagare ma l'azienda (altrimenti non ci sarei mai andato  ). Prezzo della cena? antipasto, primo, tagliata di rucola, vino (Refosco dal Peduncolo rosso DOC), acqua, dolce e caffè per due persone... meno di 25 Euro a testa. Ora si spende un filino di più.  Ma non si va mai oltre i 30-35 euro per una cena di quel genere.
Io ritengo che spendere certe cifre per mangiare è un furto. Come è un furto spendere 500 Euro per una borsetta. 2000 Euro per un paio di scarpe e via dicendo. Nulla è giustificabile per quel prezzo, se non per il fatto che si vuole fare qualcosa a misura di quelli che si vogliono distinguere dalla plebe e non mischiarsi a questa nei posti "comuni". Altrimenti potremmo dire che pure il Bilionaire di Briatore applica quei prezzi perché offre un servizio di qualità.
Con 300 Euro mi faccio un we in una città d'arte pagandomi l'hotel e pure le due cene. 

Buscopann


----------



## Principessa (2 Settembre 2014)

Io la carbonara più buona della mia vita l'ho mangiata in un umile pizzeria gestita da rumene. 

Una volta invece sono stata in un costoso ristorantino a Tivoli e mi hanno servito una schifezza. La pasta era di ottima qualità ma l'uovo completamente crudo, guanciale bruciato, troppo pecorino. Appena è arrivato il gentilissimo cameriere ci fa: "Cosa vi porto di secondo?"
"Il conto, grazie".
Non ha aggiunto altro.
Credo che la mia faccia spiegasse tutto. 

Sono anche andata a mangiare in un noto ristorante a Trinità dei Monti. 
Un risotto ai funghi porcini pessimo. Bagnato. Insapore.

Anche io penso sia un furto chiedere certe cifre. Secondo me se ci si affida alla voce del popolo si trovano vere sorprese anche in posti sconosciuti e "poveri".

Il punto è che a tante persone piace ostentare anche quello che non hanno, anche a costo di buttare soldi sudati.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

si però gli chef di cui ho parlato rappresentano arte e cultura, in questo caso è come spendere dei soldi in un viaggio dal quale apprendiamo e conosciamo.
poi per la cucina di tutti i giorni viva le trattorie , la pizza e le cose semplici, sicuramente.


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io la carbonara più buona della mia vita l'ho mangiata in un umile pizzeria gestita da rumene.
> 
> Una volta invece sono stata in un costoso ristorantino a Tivoli e mi hanno servito una schifezza. La pasta era di ottima qualità ma l'uovo completamente crudo, guanciale bruciato, troppo pecorino. Appena è arrivato il gentilissimo cameriere ci fa: "Cosa vi porto di secondo?"
> "Il conto, grazie".
> ...


Immagino che LDS dia per scontato che un ristorante di alto livello cucini anche ad alto livello.   Che nei ristoranti molto reputati in Italia non sempre si mangi all'altezza della fama che hanno credo sia uno dei problemi tipici del nostro modo di intendere il turismo,chè è più fatto per fregare il pollo che per indurre la gente a tornare.


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

ragazzi voi confondete un ristorante caro con la cucina di alto livello e lo capisco.

in italia di ristoranti ad altissimo livello ce ne saranno forse 40 in tutto e a 3 stelle michelin ne abbiamo 8.

è una questione di materia prima e di lavorazione in cucina.

Ognuno è libero e padrone di spendere i soldi sudati e guadagnati come meglio li pare.
c'è chi preferisce spendere 5 euro al giorno in un pacchetto di sigarette ed averne gettati più di 1500 alla fine dell'anno e chi una volta all'anno ne spende 600 per andare a mangiare.

la vita è fatta di scelte, ma in cucina quando si supera un determinato livello si parla di arte. E l'arte ha un prezzo.

quanti hanno mai sentito parlare di wagyu e kobe?
quanti ci hanno mai messo " i denti " sopra?


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io la carbonara più buona della mia vita l'ho mangiata in un umile pizzeria gestita da rumene.
> 
> Una volta invece sono stata in un costoso ristorantino a Tivoli e mi hanno servito una schifezza. La pasta era di ottima qualità ma l'uovo completamente crudo, guanciale bruciato, troppo pecorino. Appena è arrivato il gentilissimo cameriere ci fa: "Cosa vi porto di secondo?"
> "Il conto, grazie".
> ...



permettimi ma la carbonara non rientra nei piatti di alta cucina.

1) pasta
2) uova
3) guanciale
4) parmigiano
5) noce moscata
6) pepe

costo forse 5 euro. che poi esista qualcuno che non è in gradi di cucinare nemmeno questo, bè è chiaro.
se vuoi ti descrivo un piatto qualsiasi e vai a controllare quanto costa la materia prima, senza il lavoro poi vedi la differenza


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

In ogni caso per me è completamente fuori la mia concezione spendere centinaia di euro a testa per mangiare.
Capisco l'arte, capisco il cibo, ma 200 euro a piatto per me è assurdo.
I soldi mi piace spenderli piuttosto in viaggi, se penso che una sera in due spendiamo 600 euro piuttosto mi organizzo un weekend in Europa...e torno pure col resto!


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> In ogni caso per me è completamente fuori la mia concezione spendere centinaia di euro a testa per mangiare.
> Capisco l'arte, capisco il cibo, ma 200 euro a piatto per me è assurdo.
> I soldi mi piace spenderli piuttosto in viaggi, se penso che una sera in due spendiamo 600 euro piuttosto mi organizzo un weekend in Europa...e torno pure col resto!


è chiaro, di norma non è un'esperienza che si fa tutti i giorni.

ma la prossima volta che devi festeggiare l'anniversario di matrimonio, o un'occasione molto speciale. Facci un pensiero.
una volta nella vita bisogna mangiare all'enoteca pinchiorri.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> In ogni caso per me è completamente fuori la mia concezione spendere centinaia di euro a testa per mangiare.
> Capisco l'arte, capisco il cibo, ma 200 euro a piatto per me è assurdo.
> I soldi mi piace spenderli piuttosto in viaggi, se penso che una sera in due spendiamo 600 euro piuttosto mi organizzo un weekend in Europa...e torno pure col resto!



Brava Nikka!!Poi se esci dalla citta',specialmente dalle mie parti,si mangia benissimo con pochi soldi.E ti riempi..perche'lasciali pure dire,della cucina francese o giapponese,ma un piatto di lasagne,o tortellini sono un'altra cosa.


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brava Nikka!!Poi se esci dalla citta',specialmente dalle mie parti,si mangia benissimo con pochi soldi.E ti riempi..perche'lasciali pure dire,della cucina francese o giapponese,ma un piatto di lasagne,o tortellini sono un'altra cosa.


E che non lo so!?


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brava Nikka!!Poi se esci dalla citta',specialmente dalle mie parti,si mangia benissimo con pochi soldi.E ti riempi..perche'lasciali pure dire,della cucina francese o giapponese,ma un piatto di lasagne,o tortellini sono un'altra cosa.



prima di entrare nel mondo dell'alta ristorazione francese la pensavo esattamente così e niente e nessuno poteva farmi cambiare idea.
ci ho messo 1 anno intero prima di apprezzare la cucina francese. 1 anno, lavorandoci tutti i giorni e mettendoci il palato tutti i giorni.

quindi è chiaro che nessun italiano abituato a mangiare pizza e carbonara troverà mai le parole per apprezzare la cucina francese.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> In ogni caso per me è completamente fuori la mia concezione spendere centinaia di euro a testa per mangiare.
> Capisco l'arte, capisco il cibo, ma 200 euro a piatto per me è assurdo.
> I soldi mi piace spenderli piuttosto in viaggi, se penso che una sera in due spendiamo 600 euro piuttosto mi organizzo un weekend in Europa...e torno pure col resto!


ma è un tuo diritto scegliere.
l'importante è che si capisca questo concetto di arte e cultura in certi ambiti ...che non siano confusi con i furbastri del caro e pretenzioso senza senso.


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è un tuo diritto scegliere.
> l'importante è che si capisca questo concetto di arte e cultura in certi ambiti ...che non siano confusi con i furbastri del caro e pretenzioso senza senso.


Ma quello lo so perfettamente e quando si tratta di mangiare, e non di fare un'esperienza sensoriale, sto anche attenta informandomi prima sui vari rapporti qualità prezzo. Ovvio che se vado in un posto dove spendo un po' di più, sull'ordine però della decina non del centinaio, pretendo un buon servizio e una buona qualità...e mi tengo molto lontana dai furbastri a cui accenni. 
Per come sono fatta io i soldi che spenderei in un 3 stelle preferisco spenderli altrove...e per altrove non intendo farmi 25 cene nell'osteria dei camionisti sulla via Emilia. Intendo fare altro, magari andarmene 3 giorni a Parigi a camminare senza meta...
500 euro per una cena li sentirei buttati...


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è un tuo diritto scegliere.
> l'importante è che si capisca questo concetto di arte e cultura in certi ambiti ...che non siano confusi con i furbastri del caro e pretenzioso senza senso.


già.

è pieno di ristoranti il cui chef si sente Ducasse e propone una cucina indegna a prezzi spropositati. 
Le guide aiutano, ma dietro c'è molta politica.

quello che è insindacabile è il giudizio personale.

io quando vado a mangiare in un ristorante oggi ho la mia esperienza, il mio bagaglio di conoscenza che mi fanno fare un'analisi obiettiva e reale di quello che è il ristorante per me. 
può tranquillamente essere che quello che per me non vada bene, piaccia ad un altro e viceversa.

il giudizio su un ristorante è sempre molto personale.

ma è chiaro che se si ha l'abitudine a mangiare i cannelloni al ristorante sotto casa non si abbiano gli strumenti per giudicare un ristorante di lusso.


è esattamente come l'arte.
se non hai mai studiato arte, se non si ha un bagaglio dentro di se, se non si ha nemmeno l'anima e lo spirito giusto il piacere che si può provare agli uffizi è differente.

l'arte, come la musica e la cucina sono quelle espressioni che non sono concepibili per tutti. si maturano e si coltivano con passione e amore per lungo tempo prima di comprenderle in minima parte.


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma quello lo so perfettamente e quando si tratta di mangiare, e non di fare un'esperienza sensoriale, sto anche attenta informandomi prima sui vari rapporti qualità prezzo. Ovvio che se vado in un posto dove spendo un po' di più, sull'ordine però della decina non del centinaio, pretendo un buon servizio e una buona qualità...e mi tengo molto lontana dai furbastri a cui accenni.
> Per come sono fatta io i soldi che spenderei in un 3 stelle preferisco spenderli altrove...e per altrove non intendo farmi 25 cene nell'osteria dei camionisti sulla via Emilia. Intendo fare altro, magari andarmene 3 giorni a Parigi a camminare senza meta...
> 500 euro per una cena li sentirei buttati...



hai mai mangiato in un ristorante a 3 stelle michelin?

in 4 persone a mangiare al ristorante 30 euro a testa o 50 euro a testa la differenza è pressoché nulla e cominciare a pretendere sul servizio è veramente difficile.

un cameriere che ha lavorato per 1 anno in un ristorante a 2 stelle michelin sarà in grado di fornire per tutta la vita un servizio di qualità. Un cameriere che ha lavorato per 10 anni in trattorie, bistrò, brasserie, non ha nemmeno idea di cosa significhi servizio di qualità. Non per sminuire il lavoro, ma per l'attitudine completamente differente, per la ricerca del dettaglio o della precisione. 
La passione e il carisma sono le uniche cosa che possono salvare una mancanza di abilità.


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> hai mai mangiato in un ristorante a 3 stelle michelin?
> 
> in 4 persone a mangiare al ristorante 30 euro a testa o 50 euro a testa la differenza è pressoché nulla e cominciare a pretendere sul servizio è veramente difficile.
> 
> ...


No, non ci ho mai mangiato.
E sì, sinceramente mi pare che tu sminuisca un po' il lavoro degli altri...e pure i gusti della gente quando dici che "l'italiano che mangia i cannelloni sotto casa non capirà mai la cucina francese"...
Non ti salta per la mente che non è questione di capire quanto di non aver un minimo di interesse a buttare i soldi?
Non è polemica, ma non è che qualcuno è obbligato a mangiare in un 3 stelle. Io ad esempio non ci andrei perchè, come ho detto, preferisco spendere i miei soldi altrove in altre esperienze che non siano legate per forza al cibo.
Lavoro, mi guadagno i miei soldi e reputo che una cena da 600 euro a cranio sia assolutamente evitabile.
Per me, e risottolineo il per me, andare a cena non è nulla di artistico...e la passione non ce la mette solo il francese d'alta cucina, ma pure il Don Luigi che mi prepara le arancine a Bologna e si fa mandare il riso, il sesamo, la carne, la ricotta da casa sua a Palermo. Per me andare a cena è un momento di ritrovo con le mie persone, si va a cena per stare insieme, uscire dal ristorante e trovarci tutti come metà stipendio volatilizzato nel gabinetto il mattino dopo non dispone bene. 
Io sono la classica tipa da sagre, da trattorie, da feste della birra...pur potendomi permettere anche altro.

Comunque dato che siamo qui per parlare, cosa intendi tu per servizio? Cosa fai di diverso rispetto a tutti gli altri?


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, non ci ho mai mangiato.
> E sì, sinceramente mi pare che tu sminuisca un po' il lavoro degli altri...e pure i gusti della gente quando dici che "l'italiano che mangia i cannelloni sotto casa non capirà mai la cucina francese"...
> Non ti salta per la mente che non è questione di capire quanto di non aver un minimo di interesse a buttare i soldi?
> Non è polemica, ma non è che qualcuno è obbligato a mangiare in un 3 stelle. Io ad esempio non ci andrei perchè, come ho detto, preferisco spendere i miei soldi altrove in altre esperienze che non siano legate per forza al cibo.
> ...



o no per l'amor del cielo.
io non sminuisco proprio per niente il lavoro degli altri. mi dispiace se hai mal interpretato. non è facile fare una discussione complessa su un argomento non semplice da trattare.

come in ogni mestiere ci sono dei nodi cruciali, degli svincoli che fanno la differenza.

ti faccio un esempio molto semplice: un venditore di auto della renault non ha la stessa formazione, lo stesso carisma, la stessa predisposizione di un venditore d'auto dell'aston martin.
questo non significa che non sappia fare il suo mestiere, anzi.

probabilmente a parti invertite il venditore dell'aston martin riuscirebbe a vendere una clio, ma non sono sicuro che possa succedere l'inverso.

ed è la stessa cosa in un ristorante di lusso rispetto ad una trattoria.

io posso andare a lavorare come cameriere in qualsiasi locale, pizzeria, bar, trattoria e fare il lavoro che mi viene detto di fare.
dubito fortemente che il cameriere di una trattoria domani possa mettersi a lavorare in un ristorante a 2 stelle michelin.
ci vuole molto tempo, preparazione e predisposizione al sacrificio.

mi dispiace inoltre se pensi che abbia sminuito i gusti. 
Io adoro la cucina italiana e la mia ex ragazza francese l'ho conquistata a suon di lasagne e cannelloni. 

sono due cucine diverse.

del resto la rivalità fra cucina italiana e francese è una discussione populista a cui non troveremo mai nessun accordo.
per comprendere la cucina di alto livello, francese ed italiana che sia, è necessario avere i soldi per farlo e la voglia soprattutto.

quando si guadagna 1500 euro al mese è impensabile spenderne 600 per mangiare, come non si gira in mercedes, non si ha un rolex al polso, non si ha chanel come borsetta, non si va in un 5 stelle in centro a roma e non si viaggia in business class quando si prende l'aereo.

la sola differenza che intercorre fra un prodotto di lusso " oggetto " ( orologio, scarpe, borse e telefoni ) e il prodotto lusso " gastronomico " sta nell'arricchimento emotivo che la cucina può offrire.
onestamente avere un tissot o un rolex al polso non cambia assolutamente niente a livello di arricchimento personale.
non si può dire la stessa cosa nel mangiare aragosta e caviale piuttosto che insalata, tonno e mais.


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

per quanto riguarda la differenza nel servizio.

è una serie di cose. è l'entrare nella testa del cliente prima che ti domandi le cose.
è il comprendere il suo bisogno momentaneo prima che si materializzi come domanda.
è il rendere la sua esperienza nel ristorante memorabile. 
il credere in tutto questo fa si che tutto il resto cambi.

l'ordine, la pulizia e l'eleganza soprattutto.

come già ho detto, praticamente tutti i miei colleghi ad eccezione delle stagiste/i parlano almeno 2 lingue ad alto livello, c'è chi ne parla 3-4-5.

e poi ci sono i dettagli di cui ti renderai conto il giorno in cui andrai a mangiare in un ristorante a 2 o 3 stelle.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> permettimi ma la carbonara non rientra nei piatti di alta cucina.
> 
> 1) pasta
> 2) uova
> ...


Ma il guanciale non dovrebbe essere nella matriciana? Nella carbonara sapevo la pancetta... semmai forse il pecorino al posto del parmigiano... la noce moscata poi mi è nuova!
Comunque la migliore carbonara della vita l'ho mangiata in una bettola a trastevere!


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma il guanciale non dovrebbe essere nella matriciana? Nella carbonara sapevo la pancetta... semmai forse il pecorino al posto del parmigiano... la noce moscata poi mi è nuova!
> Comunque la migliore carbonara della vita l'ho mangiata in una bettola a trastevere!


E comunque l'uovo è crudo...


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E comunque l'uovo è crudo...


non proprio crudo, l'arte è riuscire a farne una crema nè troppo cotta nè totalmente liquida


----------



## Tubarao (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, non ci ho mai mangiato.
> E sì, sinceramente mi pare che tu sminuisca un po' il lavoro degli altri...e pure i gusti della gente quando dici che "l'italiano che mangia i cannelloni sotto casa non capirà mai la cucina francese"...
> Non ti salta per la mente che non è questione di capire quanto di non aver un minimo di interesse a buttare i soldi?
> Non è polemica, ma non è che qualcuno è obbligato a mangiare in un 3 stelle. Io ad esempio non ci andrei perchè, come ho detto, preferisco spendere i miei soldi altrove in altre esperienze che non siano legate per forza al cibo.
> ...


Non è etico.


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> o no per l'amor del cielo.
> io non sminuisco proprio per niente il lavoro degli altri. mi dispiace se hai mal interpretato. non è facile fare una discussione complessa su un argomento non semplice da trattare.
> 
> come in ogni mestiere ci sono dei nodi cruciali, degli svincoli che fanno la differenza.
> ...


Non so, mi può infastidire questa puzza sotto al naso che comunque si avverte?
Sarà che sei abituato a lavorare in un certo posto e ad avere a che fare solo con un certo target di persone, ma si avverte una sorta di tendenza a sminuire, ma sarà sicuramente una mia impressione.
Io posso anche guadagnare 3000 euro al mese di media, ma mi evito cordialmente certi posti perchè evidentemente do un valore diverso alle cose. 

Sul servizio: io sono in un posto per mangiare, vedi...io rimango ferma a questo...vado in un ristorante per mangiare non per trovarmi un indovino...memorabile, cosa c'è di memorabile? Mi pulisci personalmente il musetto col tavogliolo in seta? Se devo andare alla toilette mi aiuti ad alzarmi ancor prima che mi scappi? Ovvio che esagero e scherzo...ma per me rimane sempre un posto dove vado per mangiare e non c'è tutto questo bisogno di fiocchetti...a me, banalmente, basta che non mi lanci il piatto quando me lo porti e che non mi vieni a stracciare le balle per farmi andar via che c'è gente che deve mangiare dopo di me. Messi questi 2 punti per me è un ottimo servizio. Se mi fai un sorriso è grasso che cola.

Poi me la concludi con: "poi ci sono i dettagli di cui ti renderai conto il giorno in cui andrai a mangiare in un ristorante a 2 o 3 stelle."

E allora caro mio, tu continua nel tuo lavoro di altissima categoria, io continuo a rimanere ignorante nelle mie trattorie, dove c'è la "sdaura" che pare mia nonna, ma che mi fa sentire davvero coccolata, servita e riverita, e se mi caccia una madonna in dialetto per me sa già più lingue di me!


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2014)

Mi piacerebbe provare, almeno una volta.

Amo il cibo, amo il godimento, amo le esperienze nuove. Quindi sì, mi piacerebbe molto.

Chissà, un giorno 

(al momento, il prezzo non vale la candela, normalizzato alla situazione attuale.)


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non proprio crudo, l'arte è riuscire a farne una crema nè troppo cotta nè totalmente liquida


Scuole di pensiero...c'è chi lo versa quando si salta la pasta... Orrore!!! Viene una specie di pasta con uovo strapazzato!!
Io, sprezzante del pericolo, verso la pasta nell'uovo crudo, dove ho messo pancetta, pepe e abbondante formaggio...l'uovo si cuoce con il calore della pasta e infatti la servo subito...viene cremosissima!!! 
Minchia, m'è venuta fame!!!


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma quello lo so perfettamente e quando si tratta di mangiare, e non di fare un'esperienza sensoriale, sto anche attenta informandomi prima sui vari rapporti qualità prezzo. Ovvio che se vado in un posto dove spendo un po' di più, sull'ordine però della decina non del centinaio, pretendo un buon servizio e una buona qualità...e mi tengo molto lontana dai furbastri a cui accenni.
> Per come sono fatta io i soldi che spenderei in un 3 stelle preferisco spenderli altrove...e per altrove non intendo farmi 25 cene nell'osteria dei camionisti sulla via Emilia. Intendo fare altro, magari andarmene 3 giorni a Parigi a camminare senza meta...
> 500 euro per una cena li sentirei buttati...


ne hai facoltà, ma è libero un altro di ritenere ben spesi gli stessi soldi per un incontro  con l' alta cucina


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è etico.


perdonami...chi lo decide?
hai più volte raccontato come hai deciso di spendere tot soldi di una qualche vincita o altro con delle splendide excort...bene, fatti tuoi.
magari un altro non lo considererebbe etico
punti di vista


----------



## Tubarao (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E allora caro mio, tu continua nel tuo lavoro di altissima categoria, io continuo a rimanere ignorante nelle mie trattorie, dove c'è la "sdaura" che pare mia nonna, ma che mi fa sentire davvero coccolata, servita e riverita, e se mi caccia una madonna in dialetto per me sa già più lingue di me!


Quando vivevo a Teramo, c'era una trattoria / ristorante dove ogni tanto la signora che cucinava usciva in sala e se vedeva che non finivi il piatto ti cazziava: Embè, e io che ho cucinato a fare ?  

L'adoravo


----------



## Principessa (2 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non proprio crudo, l'arte è riuscire a farne una crema nè troppo cotta nè totalmente liquida


Esatto, deve rapprendersi un po'.

Sennò diventa una mappazza immangiabile.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando vivevo a Teramo, c'era una trattoria / ristorante dove ogni tanto signora che cucinava usciva in sala e se vedeva che non finivi il piatto ti cazziava: Embè, e io che ho cucinato a fare ?
> 
> L'adoravo


da sottolineare che una cosa non esclude l'altra: alta cucina e ricerca di trattorie tipiche fino al cibo da strada


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non so, mi può infastidire questa puzza sotto al naso che comunque si avverte?
> Sarà che sei abituato a lavorare in un certo posto e ad avere a che fare solo con un certo target di persone, ma si avverte una sorta di tendenza a sminuire, ma sarà sicuramente una mia impressione.
> Io posso anche guadagnare 3000 euro al mese di media, ma mi evito cordialmente certi posti perchè evidentemente do un valore diverso alle cose.
> 
> ...


sono come i centri benessere.
io non andrei mai a spendere centinaia di euro per farmi fare dei massaggi.
non spenderei mai 50 euro per una cremina che " dovrebbe " far sembrare migliore la mia pelle.
non spenderei mai 2000 euro l'anno per le sigarette.

è per questo che siamo tutti diversi, è per questo che ci sono tante cose su cui confrontarsi e tante cose da imparare.

io ho semplicemente consigliato per conoscere dei sapori nuovi, sconosciuti che sono memorabili di provare una volta nella vita.

mica ho detto, non andare a mangiare nelle trattorie che è una schifezza.

e comunque certo che ti aiuto ad alzarti dalla sedia se devi andare in bagno, e se sei in un ristorante tutto sommato grande e non sai dove sono i bagni, ti giri e ti rigiri come una cretina a trovare il bagno, mentre io ti accompagno alla porta e te la apro pure.

è una questione di galanteria.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Scuole di pensiero...c'è chi lo versa quando si salta la pasta... Orrore!!! Viene una specie di pasta con uovo strapazzato!!
> Io, sprezzante del pericolo, *verso la pasta nell'uovo crudo, dove ho messo pancetta, pepe e abbondante formaggio*...*l'uovo si cuoce con il calore della pasta e infatti la servo subito*...viene cremosissima!!!
> Minchia, m'è venuta fame!!!


perfetto, faccio anch'io così, e viene una delizia... tra l'altro ho mangiato una volta al Forte Village a Pula (mi hanno detto che è sulla sacra guida) e francamente... si, mangiato e bevuto bene, servizio cortese e di alto livello... ma conto comunque sproporzionato.


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando vivevo a Teramo, c'era una trattoria / ristorante dove ogni tanto signora che cucinava usciva in sala e se vedeva che non finivi il piatto ti cazziava: Embè, e io che ho cucinato a fare ?
> 
> L'adoravo


E ci credo! 
Ecco, semplicemente io apprezzo atmosfere simili...e ce ne sono alcune che quando ti parlano c'hanno gli occhi a cuore solo a raccontarti del ragù della domenica...io ci vedo la passione di una vita!
In Trastevere mi volevano per forza portare un piatto da farmi assaggiare, ho cortesemente rifiutato, il tizio si stava pure offendendo, ho rifiutato...me lo ha portato lo stesso e mi ha tenuta d'occhio per vedere se lo mangiavo...alla fine l'ho mangiato, era davvero buono!  E mi ha sfottuta per mezz'ora...alla fine sul conto il piatto non c'era perchè era offerto...
Sarò stramba io, ma si tratta pur sempre di gusti!


----------



## Tubarao (2 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> da sottolineare che una cosa non esclude l'altra: alta cucina e ricerca di trattorie tipiche fino al cibo da strada


Ma infatti io non contestavo questo.

Contesto un'altra cosa: un uovo è un uovo e il suo valore di mercato è quello. Posso anche arrivare a capire che se a cucinarlo è la Sora Cesira costa un tot mentre se lo cucina Chef GesuCristoDellaCucinaScesoInTerra costa tot + x. Ma se x = 200 euro, non è etico.


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> perfetto, faccio anch'io così, e viene una delizia... tra l'altro ho mangiato una volta al Forte Village a Pula (mi hanno detto che è sulla sacra guida) e francamente... si, mangiato e bevuto bene, servizio cortese e di alto livello... ma conto comunque sproporzionato.


Quando l'ho preparata al mio moroso esattamente così era rimasto leggermente turbato, pensava facesse schifo...alla fine si stava leccando il piatto! 
Eppure è di una semplicità unica...


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non contestavo questo.
> 
> Contesto un'altra cosa: un uovo è un uovo e il suo valore di mercato è quello. Posso anche arrivare a capire che se a cucinarlo è la Sora Cesira costa un tot mentre se lo cucina Chef GesuCristoDellaCucinaScesoInTerra costa tot + x. Ma se x = 200 euro, non è etico.


E sarà uovo di dinosauro, essu!!!


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando vivevo a Teramo, c'era una trattoria / ristorante dove ogni tanto la signora che cucinava usciva in sala e se vedeva che non finivi il piatto ti cazziava: Embè, e io che ho cucinato a fare ?
> 
> L'adoravo


ahahahahah una cosa simile mi era capitata a trastevere in questa trattoria-cucina... avevo preso un cacio e pepe e le puntarelle ma erano porzioni mostruose, e la cuoca in ciabatte mi cazziava perchè non riuscivo a finire...


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non contestavo questo.
> 
> Contesto un'altra cosa: un uovo è un uovo e il suo valore di mercato è quello. Posso anche arrivare a capire che se a cucinarlo è la Sora Cesira costa un tot mentre se lo cucina Chef GesuCristoDellaCucinaScesoInTerra costa tot + x. Ma se x = 200 euro, non è etico.


una stampa 20x30 costa 2,50 con una tua foto  ...un ritratto di toscani lo paghi magari 300 euro...


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando l'ho preparata al mio moroso esattamente così era rimasto leggermente turbato, pensava facesse schifo...alla fine si stava leccando il piatto!
> Eppure è di una semplicità unica...


Io verso il condimento sulla pasta scolata calda calda, e poi mescolo bene per farlo "cuocere" col calore della pasta ma è all'incirca lo stesso... tu versi la pasta sul condimento 
Mi è venuta una fame della madonna! :carneval:


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

dipende sempre da cosa si mette nei piatti e da come si lavorano.

mangiare il branzino o il rombo in un ristorante normale non è esattamente la stessa cosa che mangiare stone bass e turbot da ducasse al dorchester.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> dipende sempre da cosa si mette nei piatti e da come si lavorano.
> 
> mangiare il branzino o il rombo in un ristorante normale non è esattamente la stessa cosa che mangiare stone bass e turbot da ducasse al dorchester.


sicuramente, ma la spigola alla vernaccia e funghi porcini mangiata in un'ottima trattoria vicino a casa ha il suo perchè... e nel rapporto qualità/prezzo pagato credo che se la giocherebbe alla grande con i locali suddetti


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Io verso il condimento sulla pasta scolata calda calda, e poi mescolo bene per farlo "cuocere" col calore della pasta ma è all'incirca lo stesso... tu versi la pasta sul condimento
> Mi è venuta una fame della madonna! :carneval:


E non dimenticare la cucchiarella di acqua di cottura!!! :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E non dimenticare la cucchiarella di acqua di cottura!!! :carneval:


quella sempre, qualunque pasta preparo! :up:


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E non dimenticare la cucchiarella di acqua di cottura!!! :carneval:


i trucchi dello chef


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> dipende sempre da cosa si mette nei piatti e da come si lavorano.
> 
> mangiare il branzino o il rombo in un ristorante normale non è esattamente la stessa cosa che mangiare stone bass e turbot da ducasse al dorchester.


Premetto che ti ringrazio di queste informazioni perché non so di questi locali e non ne saprò mai.
Non ne saprò mai per le ragioni che hanno già detto altri.
E poi io mangio fuori casa per compagnia o necessità e ogni volta fatico a scegliere perché le cose che mi piacciono di più sono quelle che cucino io.
Ho curiosità della cucina popolare (prevalentemente italiana) e mangio volentieri il sugo di cinghiale che a casa non faccio, per fare un esempio.
Volevo però far notare che è un meccanismo psicologico considerare speciale e di valore ciò che è caro perché difficile da procurare perché raro o lontano.
Le uova di quaglia erano una prelibatezza, poi le hanno vendute al supermercato.
A me piace l'aragosta, moltissimo, ma non la potrei mangiare tutti i giorni, mentre gli spaghetti pomodoro e basilico sì.
E se una cosa la mangerei tutti i giorni non è forse migliore?


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Premetto che ti ringrazio di queste informazioni perché non so di questi locali e non ne saprò mai.
> Non ne saprò mai per le ragioni che hanno già detto altri.
> E poi io mangio fuori casa per compagnia o necessità e ogni volta fatico a scegliere perché le cose che mi piacciono di più sono quelle che cucino io.
> Ho curiosità della cucina popolare (prevalentemente italiana) e mangio volentieri il sugo di cinghiale che a casa non faccio, per fare un esempio.
> ...



ma è esattamente per questo che è un'occasione speciale, un evento andare a mangiare in un posto così.
proprio perché non lo fai tutti i giorni, anzi non lo fai mai.

io ho detto provare una volta nella vita, non andare tutti i giorni.....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma è esattamente per questo che è un'occasione speciale, un evento andare a mangiare in un posto così.
> proprio perché non lo fai tutti i giorni, anzi non lo fai mai.
> 
> io ho detto provare una volta nella vita, non andare tutti i giorni.....


Se mi invitano ci vado volentieri 
Al peggio se poi ho fame a casa "ce famo du spaghi" :carneval:


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se mi invitano ci vado volentieri
> Al peggio se poi ho fame a casa "ce famo du spaghi" :carneval:



sono in parecchi quello che vengono con il voucher, ovvero il regalo di qualcuno.
Arrivano, bicchiere di champagne, cena, tutto perfetto, se ne escono senza pagare perché qualcuno ha già pagato.

sotto l'albero qualcuno quest'anno chieda un voucher per un 3 stelle.


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho curiosità della cucina popolare (prevalentemente italiana) e mangio volentieri il sugo di cinghiale che a casa non faccio, per fare un esempio.


A parte la compagnia, che fa sempre una grossa percenutale...ma un cinghiale in bianco come l'ho mangiato alla sagra di Castiglione del Lago in Umbria io ancora me lo sogno la notte!
Non commento la pappardelle al sugo perchè sarebbe troppo ovvio!


----------



## Principessa (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> permettimi ma la carbonara non rientra nei piatti di alta cucina.
> 
> 1) pasta
> 2) uova
> ...


A meno che non mi servi oro colato, nessun pasto vale 500 euro.

Si paga per i fronzoli che date.

C'è a chi piace e a chi no.

A me non piace, preferisco la mia carbonara o la mia aragosta mangiata in un ristorante davanti a un porto anonimo, con un cameriere che mi parla in dialetto e che non mi fa da servetto.

Il vino me lo verso volentieri da sola. La strada per il bagno la so trovare.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono in parecchi quello che vengono con il voucher, ovvero il regalo di qualcuno.
> Arrivano, bicchiere di champagne, cena, tutto perfetto, se ne escono senza pagare perché qualcuno ha già pagato.
> 
> sotto l'albero qualcuno quest'anno chieda un voucher per un 3 stelle.


Ti mando il mio indirizzo in mp


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2014)

Ossignur.

Ragazzi.

Chiaro, esiste, ed è molto noto e giustamente detestato, lo snobismo di chi può permettersi certe spese ed esperienze, e sotto sotto e pure sopra disprezza chi non può, e pure chi potrebbe e non vuole.

Attenzione però. Non è che avere la possibilità di fare certe esperienze, ed apprezzarle pure (orrore) implichi immediatamente che ci si trova dinanzi a uno snob.
Attenzione al rischio di mettere in pratica lo "snobismo di ritorno", che è quello di difendersi aggressivamente da un presunto snob, degradando l'esperienza di cui lui parla, a favore, assoluto, di quella che proponiamo noi.

Personalmente, adoro le trattorie. Personalmente, capisco che siano differenti da ristoranti di alta cucina. Differenti. Non migliori. Diversi.
Mi piacciono anche i pic nic... 

A me interesserebbe sapere dall'autore del 3D cosa fa lui per creare quella esperienza unica di cui parla, per esempio. Ma sul serio. 
O quali sono i piatti che lo hanno colpito di più, e perchè.

Sa qualche cosa che io non so... e visto che il cibo mi piace e mi interessa, ascolto volentieri  

Poi, si può discutere dell'importanza di forma e sostanza. Di chi sostituisce alla sostanza, la forma. Di chi esalta la forma fino a diventare sostanza (oh Oscar Wilde...) di chi le fa convivere... di chi dispregia la forma...


----------



## Principessa (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> sono in parecchi quello che vengono con il voucher, ovvero il regalo di qualcuno.
> Arrivano, bicchiere di champagne, cena, tutto perfetto, se ne escono senza pagare perché qualcuno ha già pagato.
> 
> *sotto l'albero qualcuno quest'anno chieda un voucher per un 3 stelle.*


I soldi possono essere pure di qualcun altro, ma chi ha l'etica come la mia e come quella di chi in questi posti non ci metterebbe mai piede, è difficile anche usare un voucher.

Se mi regalassero una cosa del genere, lo venderei e mi ci pagherei un viaggetto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ragazzi voi confondete un ristorante caro con la cucina di alto livello e lo capisco.
> 
> in italia di ristoranti ad altissimo livello ce ne saranno forse 40 in tutto e a 3 stelle michelin ne abbiamo 8.
> 
> ...




Uno chef mi sta spiegando di di che si tratta.  wagyu.

Effettivamente fico.

Al di là di ogni considerazione etica o artistica.


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

premettiamo che è lo stesso genere di discorso che faccio in famiglia, nessuno a casa concepisce spese del genere per mangiare.
mia madre mai in vita sua era stata in un ristorante di lusso.

l'ho invitata insieme a mio fratello dove lavoro, le ho pagato la cena e le ho mostrato cosa faccio.

sarebbe più interessante che fosse qualcuno completamente fuori dal mondo in cui lavoro a spiegare perché è un esperienza memorabile. 
Perché vale la pena provare una volta nella vita.
Perchè non sono soldi gettati nel cesso.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> I soldi possono essere pure di qualcun altro, ma chi ha l'etica come la mia e come quella di chi in questi posti non ci metterebbe mai piede, è difficile anche usare un voucher.
> 
> Se mi regalassero una cosa del genere, lo venderei e mi ci pagherei un viaggetto.


faresti bene ma , secondo me , si sbaglia a parlare di etica perché anche un viaggio può essere ed è  considerato lusso.
non so come dirlo ma trascurate il fatto che per alcuni si parla proprio di pagare il talento come si fa con un sarto, un parrucchiere, un fotografo che arrivano a certi livelli.


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Uno chef mi sta spiegando di di che si tratta.  wagyu.
> 
> Effettivamente fico.
> 
> Al di là di ogni considerazione etica o artistica.



ce ne sono di cose da scoprire in cucina.


esempio stupido: persino il sale.

fleur de sel, sare rosa himalayano...ce ne sono di cose da scoprire.


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> faresti bene ma , secondo me , si sbaglia a parlare di etica perché anche un viaggio può essere ed è  considerato lusso.
> non so come dirlo ma trascurate il fatto che per alcuni si parla proprio di pagare il talento come si fa con un sarto, un parrucchiere, un fotografo che arrivano a certi livelli.



pare che tu sia l'unica ad aver compreso di cosa parlo.

avete mai ascoltato Valentina Lisitsa? è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ossignur.
> 
> Ragazzi.
> 
> ...


Mai detto che chi frequenta certi posti sia snob...io volendo potrei pure permettermi una sera così al momento, ma non incontra i miei desideri, tutto qui...se ad esempio ricevo in regalo un voucher come suggerito da LDS per una cena in un ristorante simile ringrazio sicuramente, mi passo la serata, ma sinceramente (e non lo dico con snobismo davvero) penso che avrebbero potuto impiegare i propri soldi in un altro regalo.

E' chiaro che parliamo di cose assolutamente diverse, ma purtroppo io ci vedo come legante il cibo...e che sia artistico, che sia casereccio, che sia regionale o esotico per me sempre cibo rimane...
Ho chiesto anche io di approfondire il lato di servizio che LDS offre ai suoi clienti.
Vero è che non frequento gli stellati parigini o londinesi e forse rimango ferma all'idea italica media sul genere che una pizza in un locale mi costa 5 euro e in un altro ne costa 30...finisce pure che parliamo del caffè servito in Piazza San Marco, sempre caffè è, ma è servito praticamente in un museo a cielo aperto da un cameriere che mi parla 27 lingue diverse...e allora è giusto che il caffè che nel bar all'angolo sempre della piazza lo pago 1 euro e quello seduta lo pago 15...stiamo parlando di caffè semplice, non del caffè digerito e cacato dal Luwak!

Anche io sono curiosa di capire eventualmente dove stiano le differenze sia di cibo che di servizio...solo che mi si risponde che per i dettagli devo andarci, allora rimango nell'ignoranza e dormo lo stesso la notte...


----------



## Principessa (2 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> faresti bene ma , secondo me , si sbaglia a parlare di etica perché anche un viaggio può essere ed è  considerato lusso.
> *non so come dirlo ma trascurate il fatto che per alcuni si parla proprio di pagare il talento come si fa con un sarto, un parrucchiere, un fotografo che arrivano a certi livelli.*


Dipende dal viaggio.

Quanto al talento, come per il sarto, per il parrucchiere e per il fotografo, sono io a scegliere se pagare per il suo servizio oppure no.

Sono io a scegliere chi ritengo più talentuoso. E quale piatto ritengo più buono.

Non c'è una scala assoluta.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Dipende dal viaggio.
> 
> Quanto al talento, come per il sarto, per il parrucchiere e per il fotografo, sono io a scegliere se pagare per il suo servizio oppure no.
> 
> ...


ovvio.
infatti il prezzo lo fa il mercato...se io riesco a farmi pagare 3000 euro per un servizio  di cinque minuti (ipotetici )significa che li valgo


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mai detto che chi frequenta certi posti sia snob...io volendo potrei pure permettermi una sera così al momento, ma non incontra i miei desideri, tutto qui...se ad esempio ricevo in regalo un voucher come suggerito da LDS per una cena in un ristorante simile ringrazio sicuramente, mi passo la serata, ma sinceramente (e non lo dico con snobismo davvero) penso che avrebbero potuto impiegare i propri soldi in un altro regalo.
> 
> E' chiaro che parliamo di cose assolutamente diverse, ma purtroppo io ci vedo come legante il cibo...e che sia artistico, che sia casereccio, che sia regionale o esotico per me sempre cibo rimane...
> Ho chiesto anche io di approfondire il lato di servizio che LDS offre ai suoi clienti.
> ...



ma come faccio a spiegarti i dettagli di differenza?

il filetto di vitello viene cotto sottovuoto in acqua a temperatura controllata costante per tante ore, così la carne è tenera e cotta uniformemente su tutte le parti.

la preparazione della carne, il taglio, il coltello utilizzato, la differenza di ossidazione portata dalla lama sono segreti dello chef.
domandate agli chef quanto sono gelosi dei loro coltelli e cucchiai.

ma mettiti nei panni di un grande chef che con amore, passione, dedizione prepara un piatto che ritiene sublime, che raggiunge l'apice della creazione e di quella che per lui è l'arte.

ora immaginati che a servirti questo piatto ci sia qualcuno che 
1) non conosce come è preparato, cosa c'è dentro o non lo spiega con la stessa passione ed emozione con cui lo chef l'ha cucinato.
2) fa questo mestiere perché deve e non perché lo ama.

troverai facilmente le risposte a quale sia la differenza nel servizio.

qua bisogna capire che una pasta e fagioli non ha bisogno di essere spiegata.

ma un filetto di manzo servito con un raviolo ripieno di animelle di vitello, purè d'aglio, patate jersey, finite con una salsa alla madeira e tartufo necessita di un minimo di competenza.


----------



## Principessa (2 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio.
> infatti il prezzo lo fa il mercato...se io riesco a farmi pagare 3000 euro per un servizio  di cinque minuti (ipotetici )*significa che li valgo*


Significa che sai farti pubblicità.

Non è detto che il tuo servizio sia il migliore.


Oggi molti ristoranti pagano per farsi fare finte recensioni, addirittura... per cui non ci credo al discorso "più pago, più mangio bene".

Siamo sicuri che una persona, assaggiando diversi piatti, senza sapere chi li ha fatti e quanto costano, sceglierebbe sempre l'alta cucina?

Io la vedo come Brunetta. Le cose più buone sono quelle che mangiamo più spesso.


Il compagno di mia mamma ha i soldini e spesso ci ha portato cose buonissime (patè de fois gras di qualità ottima, champagne, caviale, formaggi ultrastagionati). 
Senza togliere nulla a diverse prelibatezze, ci crederesti che ricordo molto di più la carbonara da 6 euri delle rumene?


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma come faccio a spiegarti i dettagli di differenza?
> 
> il filetto di vitello viene cotto sottovuoto in acqua a temperatura controllata costante per tante ore, così la carne è tenera e cotta uniformemente su tutte le parti.
> 
> ...


Sì, ma io questo l'ho capito...quello che forse non è chiaro è il fatto che un filetto di manzo è un filetto di manzo...e non è che è buono solo perchè mi costa 300 euro, non è solo perchè costa 300 euro che il cuoco ci ha messo passione...
La passione per il proprio lavoro non ce l'hanno solo i grandi nomi prezzolati, che spesso quello che si paga è il nome e non la qualità del prodotto...chiaro che non sarà scadente, ma non è impossibile trovare chi ti fa trovare un filetto fatto come Dio comanda e te lo fa pagare un decimo.

Perdonami, ti ripeto che non frequento locali simili, ma ho girato molto per ristoranti in Italia...ed è vero, un filetto fatto veramente bene è raro da trovare...con la carne bisogna essere veramente bravi. 

La competenza PER ME non è solo dei grandi, che poi diciamocelo...per aver le stelle Michelin ci sarà una scala valida per tutti e gli asini volano...


----------



## Vincent Vega (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> premettiamo che è lo stesso genere di discorso che faccio in famiglia, nessuno a casa concepisce spese del genere per mangiare.
> mia madre mai in vita sua era stata in un ristorante di lusso.
> 
> l'ho invitata insieme a mio fratello dove lavoro, le ho pagato la cena e le ho mostrato cosa faccio.
> ...


beh, ma io qualcuno l'ho provato....mi dici cosa ne pensi di quelli che ti ho menzionato a pag. 2? (sono davvero interessato!)


----------



## Tubarao (2 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio.
> infatti il prezzo lo fa il mercato...se io riesco a farmi pagare 3000 euro per un servizio  di cinque minuti (ipotetici )significa che li valgo


Hmmmm! Come al solito la verità è nel mezzo.

Che la qualità si debba pagare non ci piove.

Ma in tante situazioni a farla da padroni è il marketing. 

Una volta una discussione con un esperto del settore che alla fine gli diedi ragione per stanchezza.

Lui sosteneva che un prodotto scadente ma supportato da un buon marketing vale quanto un prodotto di qualità.

Io sostenevo che prima o poi i nodi vengono al pettine, e le risorse e le energie dovrebbero essere usate per migliorare il prodotto invece che per il marketing.

Mi portava l'esempio della KLM che grazie ad un buon marketing riuscì a coprire molte lacune del servizio offerto.

Io sostenevo che la KLM poteva fare tutto il marketing che voleva, ma far arrivare i suoi aerei in orario forse sarebbe stato meglio. No. Secondo lui non era così.

Quindi. La qualità si deve pagare, sempre. Non sempre paghi la qualità.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio.
> infatti il prezzo lo fa il mercato...se io riesco a farmi pagare 3000 euro per un servizio  di cinque minuti (ipotetici )significa che li valgo


A volte si a volte no, comunque troppo generico come principio... Vanna Marchi si faceva pagare migliaia di euro per del sale grosso e dei numeri casuali da giocare al lotto, e certamente il tutto non li valeva.
Non sempre ciò che si paga ha valore commisurato. Vedi i bond parmalat.


----------



## Principessa (2 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hmmmm! Come al solito la verità è nel mezzo.
> 
> Che la qualità si debba pagare non ci piove.
> 
> ...


Io mi chiedo quanti, di quei 500 euro per la cena di lusso, vadano all'effettiva qualità del cibo, e quanti ai fronzoli...


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo quanti, di quei 500 euro per la cena di lusso, vadano all'effettiva qualità del cibo, e quanti ai fronzoli...


Noi siamo in 70!!!! 70 persone a lavorare per 80 clienti.
che credi che non si paghi il personale? 
Ci sono, rare, volte che mi occupo per tutto il servizio di soli 3 tavoli. 
Quando sei da solo per 100 persone da gestire o quando si è in 20 un pelo di differenza a livello di efficienza, velocità, precisione è il minimo.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo quanti, di quei 500 euro per la cena di lusso, vadano all'effettiva qualità del cibo, e quanti ai fronzoli...



A me i fronzoli piacciono...

Quanto io sia disposta a spendere per i fronzoli, dipende dai fronzoli, e da quanto guadagno, ma mi piacciono 

Quando preparo la merenda o la colazione o il pranzo per Fra, mi assicuro sempre che il suo piatto sia bello, oltre che buono...
Il giorno che avrò solo un tozzo di pane da mangiare con Seth, coglierò comunque fiori o frasche e decorerò il suo piatto.

(chiaro, se ci sono SOLO fronzoli, allora la cosa non funziona...)

Non so... a me piacciono da morire le sensazioni, tutte, globalmente... apprezzo il panino mangiato sullo scoglio al tramonto (dio che bello) ma l'idea di essere scortata da un cameriere in livrea a un tavolo scintillante di cose belle e fiori, sentire che si dedica a noi (ovviamente sarei là con Seth), sì, penso che sarebbe divertente, oltre alla qualità del cibo che spererei celestiale, mi sentirei una principessa.
In modo DIVERSO di come mi sono sentita una principessa quando ho portato cibo da asporto a casa e ce lo siamo mangiati io e Seth, un boccone di cibo, un boccone di Seth


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me i fronzoli piacciono...
> 
> Quanto io sia disposta a spendere per i fronzoli, dipende dai fronzoli, e da quanto guadagno, ma mi piacciono
> 
> ...


La prima cosa che il manager dice ai nuovi arrivati è: lavorate in un posto dove la prima cosa che conta è l'esperienza del cliente.
non state servendo un bicchiere di vino, ma un'emozione memorabile che deve essere ricordata dall'inizio alla fine.

ce ne vuole di pazienza, ma si impara l'arte del servizio, si impara a comprendere i bisogni del cliente e soprattutto si impara a fare le cose senza disturbare, senza essere assillanti.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> *Significa che sai farti pubblicità.
> 
> Non è detto che il tuo servizio sia il migliore.*
> 
> ...


no, è detto se resisti e non sei una meteora


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> A volte si a volte no, comunque troppo generico come principio... Vanna Marchi si faceva pagare migliaia di euro per del sale grosso e dei numeri casuali da giocare al lotto, e certamente il tutto non li valeva.
> Non sempre ciò che si paga ha valore commisurato. Vedi i bond parmalat.


non sempre, certo .il tempo è piuttosto galantuomo


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me i fronzoli piacciono...
> 
> Quanto io sia disposta a spendere per i fronzoli, dipende dai fronzoli, e da quanto guadagno, ma mi piacciono
> 
> ...


di fronzoli no si vive ma fanno la differenza


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> La prima cosa che il manager dice ai nuovi arrivati è: lavorate in un posto dove la prima cosa che conta è l'esperienza del cliente.
> non state servendo un bicchiere di vino, ma un'emozione memorabile che deve essere ricordata dall'inizio alla fine.
> 
> ce ne vuole di pazienza, ma si impara l'arte del servizio, si impara a comprendere i bisogni del cliente e soprattutto si impara a fare le cose senza disturbare, senza essere assillanti.



Cosa fai se vedi che un cliente si sente in imbarazzo e non sa bene come fare e si sente intimidito?


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cosa fai se vedi che un cliente si sente in imbarazzo e non sa bene come fare e si sente intimidito?


Con i clienti che vengono 3 volte alla settimane c'è un rapporto strettamente professionale, non gli chiedo nemmeno cosa vuole da bere perché tanto prende sempre la stessa cosa. È uno sguardo e mi dice si con la testa e comando i suoi drink, gli porto l'acqua che prende sempre (abbiamo 10 acque diverse ). 
Il vino che ama è sempre la pronto.

con il cliente che viene per la prima volta che è intimidito o si sente fuori posto lo si mette a suo agio. Si scherza anche mantenendo comunque un rapporto professionale di distanza. Sono gli atteggiamenti, un sorriso aiuta sempre soprattutto se viene dalla passione per quello che fai.
l'arroganza di taluni camerieri è inaccettabile.


----------



## Principessa (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Noi siamo in 70!!!! 70 persone a lavorare per 80 clienti.
> *che credi che non si paghi il personale? *
> Ci sono, rare, volte che mi occupo per tutto il servizio di soli 3 tavoli.
> Quando sei da solo per 100 persone da gestire o quando si è in 20 un pelo di differenza a livello di efficienza, velocità, precisione è il minimo.


Certo che si paga.

Non tantissimo, a quanto pare, visto che tu non puoi permetterti un appartamento da solo


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Con i clienti che vengono 3 volte alla settimane c'è un rapporto strettamente professionale, non gli chiedo nemmeno cosa vuole da bere perché tanto prende sempre la stessa cosa. È uno sguardo e mi dice si con la testa e comando i suoi drink, gli porto l'acqua che prende sempre (abbiamo 10 acque diverse ).
> Il vino che ama è sempre la pronto.
> 
> con il cliente che viene per la prima volta che è intimidito o si sente fuori posto lo si mette a suo agio. Si scherza anche mantenendo comunque un rapporto professionale di distanza. Sono gli atteggiamenti, un sorriso aiuta sempre soprattutto se viene dalla passione per quello che fai.
> l'arroganza di taluni camerieri è inaccettabile.



Penso che mia figlia non si sentirebbe intimidita per nulla e ti farebbe lavorare più di dieci clienti messi assieme 
Sapendo che ci sono 10 acque chiederebbe di provarle tutte per verificare se hanno un sapore diverso, si farebbe raccontare da dove vengono e perchè dovrebbero avere un sapore diverso. E questo solo per l'acqua

E adorerebbe anche più di me essere servita come una principessina. Me la vedo già che si agita tutta per l'emozione sulla sedia con le gambe che ancora non toccano terra  e mi sorride con gli occhi che brillano zitta zitta all'inizio mentre le riempi il bicchiere d'acqua e le offri le tue cortesie...  
E poi, scoprendo che se ti chiama, tu arrivi, penso che dovrei tenerla buona perchè non ti chiami per sciocchezze (perdonala, ha 6 anni  )

Me la vedo "Mamma mamma chiamiamo il signore e gli chiediamo se ci porta un'altra candela? Mamma mamma possiamo chiamare il signore per chiedergli se ci porta (bo, io che ne so che cosa avete di interessante per una bimba di 6 anni)"

Basta, settimana prossima facciamo serata sushi a casa, ci mettiamo i nostri yukata, e facciamo finta di essere le imperatrici del Giappone


----------



## Principessa (2 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A me i fronzoli piacciono...
> 
> Quanto io sia disposta a spendere per i fronzoli, dipende dai fronzoli, e da quanto guadagno, ma mi piacciono
> 
> ...


De gustibus...

A me invece darebbe l'idea di avere dei servi intorno che fanno una recita.

Comunque io non è che sia una rozza, anche a me piace rendere romantico il cibo che preparo al mio maritino 

Le trovo cose intime e dolcissime.


----------



## disincantata (2 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Certo che si paga.
> 
> Non tantissimo, a quanto pare, visto che tu non puoi permetterti un appartamento da solo


Questo purtroppo vale ormai ovunque.

Mio nipote che è partito per il Qatar come cuoco pensavo lo avesse fatto per un buon  stipendio.

Sono rimasta allibita: mille euro. Lavorato al Danieli e corso da G. Marchesi.  diplomato scuola albergjiera. 

Ormai c'è troppa offerta e nessuna richiesta di mano d'opera e ne approfittano.

Soldi o non soldi c'è la corsa allo sfruttamento.


----------



## Stark72 (2 Settembre 2014)

Per me andare in un ristorante, trattoria, pizzeria, tavola calda o quello che è...significa innanzitutto e tassativamente mangiare qualcosa che a casa non mangio mai.
Quando apro un menu e trovo cose non sfiziose o banali rimango molto deluso.
Mi piace sperimentare, assaggiare cose nuove.
E infatti amo i ristoranti etnici, praticamente tutti tranne il giapponese perché proprio il sushi non mi va giù.
In Alto Adige mi sono sbizzarrito tra salsine alla frutta da schiaffare su carni e formaggi, nonché strani intrugli e intingoli.
Trovo estremamente sensuale la cucina, non sono un mangione ma è bellissimo sperimentare, sia con gli amici ma soprattutto con la donna giusta.


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Certo che si paga.
> 
> Non tantissimo, a quanto pare, visto che tu non puoi permetterti un appartamento da solo


Io non posso permettermi un appartamento in centro a Londra da solo a 1 minuto da uno dei parchi più importanti della città.
il nostro appartamento era a quasi 1500 euro al mese.
ho deciso che ci resto lo stesso e non andrò a mangiare al ristorante.
non diventiamo ricchi, ma non si fa la fame nemmeno.

in Italia prendono un terzo di meno.

ed in più è un sacrificio che ho accettato per fare carriera. Ce ne sono di cose che si accettano per la carriera


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso che mia figlia non si sentirebbe intimidita per nulla e ti farebbe lavorare più di dieci clienti messi assieme
> Sapendo che ci sono 10 acque chiederebbe di provarle tutte per verificare se hanno un sapore diverso, si farebbe raccontare da dove vengono e perchè dovrebbero avere un sapore diverso. E questo solo per l'acqua
> 
> E adorerebbe anche più di me essere servita come una principessina. Me la vedo già che si agita tutta per l'emozione sulla sedia con le gambe che ancora non toccano terra  e mi sorride con gli occhi che brillano zitta zitta all'inizio mentre le riempi il bicchiere d'acqua e le offri le tue cortesie...
> ...


Mi duole dirti che tristemente difficilmente troverai ristoranti di un certo livello a misura bambino.
gordon ramsay, 3 stelle a Chelsea ha avuto recentemente un complain perché non hanno accettato una coppia con figli.
noi li accettiamo, ma non posso dare torto a chi non li prende.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Mi duole dirti che tristemente difficilmente troverai ristoranti di un certo livello a misura bambino.
> gordon ramsay, 3 stelle a Chelsea ha avuto recentemente un complain perché non hanno accettato una coppia con figli.
> noi li accettiamo, ma non posso dare torto a chi non li prende.


ma gordon è uno stronzo cosmico


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Mi duole dirti che tristemente difficilmente troverai ristoranti di un certo livello a misura bambino.
> gordon ramsay, 3 stelle a Chelsea ha avuto recentemente un complain perché non hanno accettato una coppia con figli.
> noi li accettiamo, ma non posso dare torto a chi non li prende.



Mi ricorda una puntata dei Simpson


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi ricorda una puntata dei Simpson


comunque ho idea che fra apprezzerebbe un po' di fronzoli e si sentirebbe una principessina


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

non avevo letto:singleeyeardon


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma gordon è uno stronzo cosmico


Il suo ristorante è gestito da uno dei più grandi chef del mondo ed è donna con una cucina superba e la carta dei vini è in mano al miglior sommelier d'Inghilterra di qualche anno fa.
due geni nel loro campo.

è un grandissimo ristorante


----------



## Principessa (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> *Io non posso permettermi un appartamento in centro a Londra da solo a 1 minuto da uno dei parchi più importanti della città.*
> *il nostro appartamento era a quasi 1500 euro al mese.*
> ho deciso che ci resto lo stesso e non andrò a mangiare al ristorante.
> non diventiamo ricchi, ma non si fa la fame nemmeno.
> ...


Lavori in un ristorante dove la gente spende 500 euro a cranio per mangiare.

Come minimo dovresti permetterti un appartamento da 3000 euro.


----------



## LDS (2 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Lavori in un ristorante dove la gente spende 500 euro a cranio per mangiare.
> 
> Come minimo dovresti permetterti un appartamento da 3000 euro.


Si bum.
io lavoro la da 7 mesi, prima ero in Francia.
non è adesso che farò i soldi, ci vogliono ancora 2 anni di sacrifici.
lo chef sommelier del nostro posto guadagna molto bene, ma ha anche una responsabilità enorme.

quando gestirò io le cose farò i soldi. Adesso con grande umiltà ascolto ed apprendo.


----------



## Principessa (2 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Si bum.
> io lavoro la da 7 mesi, prima ero in Francia.
> non è adesso che farò i soldi, ci vogliono ancora 2 anni di sacrifici.
> lo chef sommelier del nostro posto guadagna molto bene, ma ha anche una responsabilità enorme.
> ...


Per me il lavoro dev'essere molto ben pagato dove si spillano parecchi soldi alla gente.


----------



## zadig (2 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma il guanciale non dovrebbe essere nella matriciana? Nella carbonara sapevo la pancetta... semmai forse il pecorino al posto del parmigiano... la noce moscata poi mi è nuova!
> Comunque la migliore carbonara della vita l'ho mangiata in una bettola a trastevere!


mai pancetta: sempre guanciale, per la vera ricetta della carbonara e della matriciana.
Assolutamente niente noce moscata.
E pecorino.

LSD... hai toppato eh!


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> mai pancetta: sempre guanciale, per la vera ricetta della carbonara e della matriciana.
> Assolutamente niente noce moscata.
> E pecorino.
> 
> LSD... hai toppato eh!


Anche io sapevo che si poteva mettere pancetta nella carbonara...bene bene...


----------



## disincantata (2 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Per me il lavoro dev'essere molto ben pagato dove si spillano parecchi soldi alla gente.


In conto è pensarlo/volerlo altra cosa la realtà. 

Ho una amica che ha fatto per dieci stagioni la cameriera in uno degli alberghi più belli e costosi qui.....1.050 euro al mese lo scorso anno.

Senza orari.  Due turni giornalieri.  Fino anche anche  alle due di notte.

vendono a josa bottiglie di vino da mille euro cd. 

Camere da mille euro a notte.

quest'anno non l'hanno presa perché incinta di 4 mesi.

Avrebbe usufruito di agevolazioni invece è a casa.

ecco un  altra discriminazione per le donne.


----------



## zadig (2 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche io sapevo che si poteva mettere pancetta nella carbonara...bene bene...


no, non va mai messa. E neanche l'olio.
Il necessario lo tira fuori il guanciale soffriggendolo.
Le uova, per chi non lo sapesse, sono una a commensale (in genere solo il tuorlo) più uno intero per la pentola.


----------



## aristocat (2 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> mai pancetta: sempre guanciale, per la vera ricetta della carbonara e della matriciana.
> Assolutamente niente noce moscata.
> E pecorino.
> 
> *LSD*... hai toppato eh!


:canna:


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

libertà è un sommelier, non uno chef


----------



## Nicka (2 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> no, non va mai messa. E neanche l'olio.
> Il necessario lo tira fuori il guanciale soffriggendolo.
> Le uova, per chi non lo sapesse, sono una a commensale (in genere solo il tuorlo) più uno intero per la pentola.


Sì, dell'olio sapevo...così della quantità di uova...


----------



## Principessa (2 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> libertà è un sommelier, non uno chef


Si ma... vuole parlarci di alta cucina e non sa come si fa una carbonara?
:unhappy:


----------



## zadig (2 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> :canna:


l'errore è voluto...


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si ma... vuole parlarci di alta cucina e non sa come si fa una carbonara?
> :unhappy:


'mbé?
se poi lo sapete già che ve lo deve dire lui?
non fate perdere tempo che qui c'è gente che lavora


----------



## Principessa (2 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> 'mbé?
> se poi lo sapete già che ve lo deve dire lui?
> non fate perdere tempo che qui c'è gente che lavora


Peccato!
Le uova di gallina sono ingredienti troppo proletari per sti grandi chef.


----------



## LDS (3 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si ma... vuole parlarci di alta cucina e non sa come si fa una carbonara?
> :unhappy:


io non ho mai lavorato in italia e sinceramente i ricordi della carbonara ce l'ho con le cose fatte da mia madre illo tempore.

e quando ho messo gli ingredienti volevo semplicemente indicare che il costo per fare una carbonara se arriva a 5 euro è tanto.


in più vorrei precisare che non sono chef, non ho nemmeno la più pallida idea di come si cucinino i piatti che descrivo alla gente.
conosco la composizione, conosco la struttura, conosco i sapori principali, quelli predominanti e ogni singola piccola differenza che mi può servire per abbinarci un vino piuttosto che un altro.

non c'è nessuna e sottolineo nessuna abilità culinaria in quello che faccio.


----------



## LDS (3 Settembre 2014)

domani ad ogni modo domanderò al nostro head chef se conosce la carbonara e gli ingredienti per farla, cosa che dubito.

questo fa di lui uno chef ridicolo perché non sa fare un piatto di una facilità estrema?

una grande chef sa cucinare di tutto, ma di tutto proprio.
dalla a alla z.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io non ho mai lavorato in italia e sinceramente i ricordi della carbonara ce l'ho con le cose fatte da mia madre illo tempore.
> 
> e quando ho messo gli ingredienti volevo semplicemente indicare che il costo per fare una carbonara se arriva a 5 euro è tanto.
> 
> ...


Il lusso non ha mai crisi e credo che tu abbia preso una strada che potrà darti molte soddisfazioni.
Ognuno per ideologia, modo di essere o mancanza di mezzi può considerare irrilevanti i beni di lusso e uno stile di vita raffinato.
Io tendo a non dare molta importanza a queste cose ma quando ho pasteggiato a Krug mi è piaciuto.
Stasera ho mangiato pizza al trancio con acqua frizzante di cui non ricordo la marca.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

Sinceramente l'atmosfera affettata dei ristoranti chic, con quei piatti enormi con al centro una cacatina da mangiare in un boccone, non mi attira affatto.


----------



## LDS (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sinceramente l'atmosfera affettata dei ristoranti chic, con quei piatti enormi con al centro una cacatina da mangiare in un boccone, non mi attira affatto.


una cagata più grossa non potevi dirla.

ogni persona che mi fa questa osservazione ha l'idea che in un ristorante di lusso non si mangi e poi si abbia fame.

io ho sempre avuto difficoltà a finire il dolce! sempre.


----------



## Stark72 (3 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> una cagata più grossa non potevi dirla.
> 
> ogni persona che mi fa questa osservazione ha l'idea che in un ristorante di lusso non si mangi e poi si abbia fame.
> 
> io ho sempre avuto difficoltà a finire il dolce! sempre.


si vede che a Londra nei piatti mettono qualcosa


----------



## LDS (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> si vede che a Londra nei piatti mettono qualcosa



c'è gente che prende il menù eccezionale e a volte si ferma prima delle ultime 2 portate e non scherzo.

si mangia e parecchio anche, pure troppo a mio avviso.


----------



## Principessa (3 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io non ho mai lavorato in italia e sinceramente i ricordi della carbonara ce l'ho con le cose fatte da mia madre illo tempore.
> 
> e quando ho messo gli ingredienti volevo semplicemente indicare che il costo per fare una carbonara se arriva a 5 euro è tanto.
> 
> ...


Non parlavo di te ma in generale. 


Comunque anche il costo di altri alimenti è molto, molto più basso di ciò che chiedono in un ristorante di lusso.


----------



## Principessa (3 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> una cagata più grossa non potevi dirla.
> 
> ogni persona che mi fa questa osservazione ha l'idea che in un ristorante di lusso non si mangi e poi si abbia fame.
> 
> io ho sempre avuto difficoltà a finire il dolce! sempre.


Non è una sciocchezza, un mio conoscente è andato a cena in un famoso ristorante di Parigi e dopo aveva ancora fame, perché aveva speso 400 euro per mangiare cacatine. 
Si è fatto un panino con il kebab.
 

Ci mancherebbe che spendendo così tanto non ci si alza sazi. Dovrebbe essere la norma.


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> no, non va mai messa. E neanche l'olio.
> Il necessario lo tira fuori il guanciale soffriggendolo.
> Le uova, per chi non lo sapesse, sono una a commensale (in genere solo il tuorlo) più uno intero per la pentola.


olio niente, chiaro... ma sapevo che a differenza della matriciana, dove il guanciale è d'obbligo, sulla carbonara la discussione è aperta. C'è chi mette la pancetta (dolce, mai affumicata) chi il guanciale.


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Sinceramente l'atmosfera affettata dei ristoranti chic, con quei piatti enormi con al centro una cacatina da mangiare in un boccone, non mi attira affatto.





LDS ha detto:


> una cagata più grossa non potevi dirla.
> 
> ogni persona che mi fa questa osservazione ha l'idea che in un ristorante di lusso non si mangi e poi si abbia fame.
> 
> io ho sempre avuto difficoltà a finire il dolce! sempre.


su questo quoto LDS (anche se non mi risponde mai, neanche quando parlo di ristoranti, mi sa che sto davvero sul c...o..).
Da Jean Georges a NYC (3 stelle) io mi sono alzato sazio, e la sera avrò mangiato pochissimo (LDS non vi ha confidato che un trucco per mangiare in questi posti senza svenarsi è quello di andarci a pranzo anzichè a cena. Stessa qualità, stesso servizio, metà del prezzo ad eccezione dei vini..).
Idem da Don Alfonso e alla Torre del Saraceno (entrambi 2 stelle).

Insomma, a volte siamo troppo legati al luogo comune e l'immagine da film...niente cibo, e metre ingessato (nel caso di Jean Georges, il Metre era una ragazza che avrà avuto la mia età, gentilissima, per niente ingessata. Mia moglie, molto meno incline agi sfarzi di me e scettica sull'esperienza, lo ricorda come uno dei momenti più romantici del nostro matrimonio).


----------



## zadig (3 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> olio niente, chiaro... ma sapevo che a differenza della matriciana, dove il guanciale è d'obbligo, sulla carbonara la discussione è aperta. C'è chi mette la pancetta (dolce, mai affumicata) chi il guanciale.


soprattutto sula carbonara il guanciale è d'obbligo. Idem per il pecorino.
Poi, ovvio, c'è sempre chi cambia le ricette, ma questo non significa nulla.
I "grandi" chef lo fanno per darsi un tono, secondo me.
Ho letto una ricetta di uno dei presunti grandi chef, che praticamente era una pasta alla Norma lievemente modificata e spacciata come una sua ricetta.

Tu pensa che ho mangiato una carbonara con in più degli asparagi (Nicka, perdonami!) e devo dire che era buona.


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> Tu pensa che ho mangiato una carbonara con in più degli asparagi (Nicka, perdonami!) e devo dire che era buona.




Ti perdono perchè gli asparagi sono buoni!
Strani nella carbonara, ma secondo me ci stanno bene...


----------



## zadig (3 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti perdono perchè gli asparagi sono buoni!
> Strani nella carbonara, ma secondo me ci stanno bene...


 

era proprio buona!


----------



## zadig (3 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> io non ho mai lavorato in italia e sinceramente i ricordi della carbonara ce l'ho con le cose fatte da mia madre illo tempore.
> 
> e quando ho messo gli ingredienti volevo semplicemente indicare che il costo per fare una carbonara se arriva a 5 euro è tanto.
> 
> ...


eh ma anche se non sei uno chef ti poni in modo un po' troppo assolutistico, e sbagli.
Ok, la carbonara non è difficile da fare, ma invece una pasta cacio e pepe (ingredienti: pasta, pecorino, pepe) è invece un piatto parecchio difficile da preparare BENE.
Solo 3 ingredienti, ed invece...

Chiedi conferma ad uno chef se non mi credi. Uno chef non sborone, possibilmente (mosca bianca?)


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> soprattutto sula carbonara il guanciale è d'obbligo. Idem per il pecorino.
> Poi, ovvio, c'è sempre chi cambia le ricette, ma questo non significa nulla.
> I "grandi" chef lo fanno per darsi un tono, secondo me.
> Ho letto una ricetta di uno dei presunti grandi chef, che praticamente era una pasta alla Norma lievemente modificata e spacciata come una sua ricetta.
> ...


sicuramente, perchè asparagi e uova stanno benissimo assieme.


----------



## Principessa (3 Settembre 2014)

A me una volta hanno propinato un'amatriciana "speciale": trofie fresche con pomodori pachino e dadini di prosciutto cotto. 

Una vera schifezza!

Il bello è che il cameriere mica mi aveva detto gli ingredienti ma solo "volete l'amatriciana?"


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2014)

Bene, ho scoperto che gli spaghetti che credevo fossero alla carbonara e che sono in assoluto i miei preferiti (anche perché non mangio che rarissimamente i "primi") e che sono squisiti non sono spaghetti alla carbonara.

E' ridicola questa disquisizione sui nomi da dare alle ricette, non trovate?


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2014)

continuate ad equivocare, secondo me.capisco il discorso che non si concepisca l'idea di spendere personalmente tanti soldi in cibo...però abbiate anche l'umiltà di chiedervi che cosa sia veramente l'alta cucina.
perché mi pare che ci sia unop snobismo estremo al contrario e non supportato da conoscenza (che neanch'io non ho come mi piacerebbe)  





Stark72 ha detto:


> Sinceramente l'atmosfera affettata dei ristoranti chic, con quei piatti enormi con al centro una cacatina da mangiare in un boccone, non mi attira affatto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> continuate ad equivocare, secondo me.capisco il discorso che non si concepisca l'idea di spendere personalmente tanti soldi in cibo...però abbiate anche l'umiltà di chiedervi che cosa sia veramente l'alta cucina.
> perché mi pare che ci sia unop snobismo estremo al contrario e non supportato da conoscenza (che neanch'io non ho come mi piacerebbe)



Sono perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## Principessa (3 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> continuate ad equivocare, secondo me.capisco il discorso che non si concepisca l'idea di spendere personalmente tanti soldi in cibo...però abbiate anche l'umiltà di chiedervi che cosa sia veramente l'alta cucina.
> perché mi pare che ci sia unop snobismo estremo al contrario e non supportato da conoscenza (che neanch'io non ho come mi piacerebbe)


Veramente io parlo per ciò che mi è stato riferito. Sono pregiudizi fino a un certo punto.

Sinceramente trovo che LDS si sia posto in modo troppo insistente. Da venditore.
Lo giustifico perché è il suo lavoro e ci campa. Se tutti la pensassero come me non potrebbero proprio sopravvivere luoghi del genere. 

Non si può pretendere però che tutti abbiano interesse a diventare suoi clienti.


----------



## Buscopann (3 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio.
> infatti il prezzo lo fa il mercato...se io riesco a farmi pagare 3000 euro per un servizio  di cinque minuti (ipotetici )significa che li valgo


Una volta.
Ora il prezzo lo fa il marketing (nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi). 
Il fatto che ci sia qualcuno disposto a pagare 7000 euro un vestito di Armani cucito nel sottoscala di un sobborgo napoletano (dove vengono cuciti pari pari anche quelli che poi vanno ad alimentare il mercato nero e che quindi sono identici), significa che sei un cretino. e il marketing va a nozze coi cretini.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una volta.
> Ora il prezzo lo fa il marketing (nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi).
> Il fatto che ci sia qualcuno disposto a pagare 7000 euro un vestito di Armani cucito nel sottoscala di un sobborgo napoletano (dove vengono cuciti pari pari anche quelli che poi vanno ad alimentare il mercato nero e che quindi sono identici), significa che sei un cretino. e il marketing va a nozze coi cretini.
> 
> Buscopann


dipende .
nell'artigianato, prendiamo un ottimo falegname , un parrucchiere e mestieri a livello di eccellenza la gente paga se ha il servizio al'altezza altrimenti fa presto a rivolgersi ad altri.
la qualità paga ancora


----------



## Buscopann (3 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende .
> nell'artigianato, prendiamo un ottimo falegname , un parrucchiere e mestieri a livello di eccellenza la gente paga se ha il servizio al'altezza altrimenti fa presto a rivolgersi ad altri.
> la qualità paga ancora


No..paga il rapporto qualità/prezzo.
Ma questo rapporto è pesentemente inquinato dal marketing, che cavalca l'ignoranza della gente e spesso la sua non competenza nel distinguere effettivamente la qualità.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..paga il rapporto qualità/prezzo.
> Ma questo rapporto è pesentemente inquinato dal marketing, che cavalca l'ignoranza della gente e spesso la sua non competenza nel distinguere effettivamente la qualità.
> 
> Buscopann


anche , avendo un'idea della _gente _​assai varia .


----------



## zadig (3 Settembre 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..paga il rapporto qualità/prezzo.
> Ma questo rapporto è pesentemente inquinato dal marketing, che cavalca l'ignoranza della gente e spesso la sua non competenza nel distinguere effettivamente la qualità.
> 
> Buscopann


vero.
Ma molto spesso l'ignoranza modaiola/dettata dai media vince sempre.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> vero.
> Ma molto spesso l'ignoranza modaiola/dettata dai media vince sempre.


spesso o sempe?


----------



## zadig (3 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso o sempe?


mi sono insuinato, sorry.
Molto spesso.


----------



## LDS (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> su questo quoto LDS (anche se non mi risponde mai, neanche quando parlo di ristoranti, mi sa che sto davvero sul c...o..).
> Da Jean Georges a NYC (3 stelle) io mi sono alzato sazio, e la sera avrò mangiato pochissimo (LDS non vi ha confidato che un trucco per mangiare in questi posti senza svenarsi è quello di andarci a pranzo anzichè a cena. Stessa qualità, stesso servizio, metà del prezzo ad eccezione dei vini..).
> Idem da Don Alfonso e alla Torre del Saraceno (entrambi 2 stelle).
> 
> Insomma, a volte siamo troppo legati al luogo comune e l'immagine da film...niente cibo, e metre ingessato (nel caso di Jean Georges, il Metre era una ragazza che avrà avuto la mia età, gentilissima, per niente ingessata. Mia moglie, molto meno incline agi sfarzi di me e scettica sull'esperienza, lo ricorda come uno dei momenti più romantici del nostro matrimonio).


scusa, non ho letto proprio, mi deve essere sfuggito.
cosa mi hai chiesto.

e comunque hai pienamente ragione.

il business lunch in quasi tutti i ristoranti a 2-3 stelle a londra spazia da 45 a 60 sterline a testa con acqua e vino inclusi.
stesso servizio, ma con una limitata scelta nel menù appunto.

il prezzo a la carte del lunch e della cena è lo stesso.


----------



## LDS (3 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Veramente io parlo per ciò che mi è stato riferito. Sono pregiudizi fino a un certo punto.
> 
> Sinceramente trovo che LDS si sia posto in modo troppo insistente. Da venditore.
> Lo giustifico perché è il suo lavoro e ci campa. Se tutti la pensassero come me non potrebbero proprio sopravvivere luoghi del genere.
> ...



questa poi supera il massimo dell'immaginazione possibile.

il nostro ristorante è pieno a pranzo e cena tutti i giorni e per venire a mangiarci bisogna prenotare 3 mesi in anticipo, così come quasi tutti i più grandi ristoranti del mondo difficilmente patiscono la fame.

il punto è che qua voi vi state fossilizzando sulla carbonara e pasta al pomodoro e qualcuno insinua che è meglio questo all'alta cucina.

a me va benissimo, non mi interessa nemmeno fare questo genere di discussione.

è come se tu mi dicessi che un vestito all'ingrosso che paghi 45 euro finito con cravatta sia equivalente a Lardini fatto su misura.
è come se mi dicessi che per te non c'è alcuna differenza, anzi trovi più interessante il vestito al discount.
voglio dire, ognuno è libero e padrone di spendere i propri soldi come più gli piaccia.
c'è chi fuma, chi va a mignotte, chi ha una collezione di trenini, chi non arriva a fine mese e chi spende 500 euro per mangiare.

il mondo è bello vario.

io vi ho semplicemente detto, provate una volta nella vita perché scoprirete qualcosa di cui non avete alcuna idea.

a me se andate a mangiare all'enoteca pinchiorri non me ne viene niente proprio, al massimo vi arrochite voi, emotivamente.


----------



## LDS (3 Settembre 2014)

e ci aggiungo che la qualità paga soprattutto in un ristorante.

ho mangiato più volte in un ristorante ad 1 stella michelin in svizzera, uno chef sublime, incredibile che potrebbe tranquillamente far impallidire tantissime altre cucine sparse per il mondo.

ed ho mangiato in un 2 stelle lontano anni luce dalla stessa cucina, provando anche quasi gli stessi piatti.

se hai l'abitudine e la conoscenza per un determinato tipo di cucina non ti fottono.


stessa cosa per l'arte.
nessuno ti vende una crosta se sai di cosa stai parlando.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> questa poi supera il massimo dell'immaginazione possibile.
> 
> il nostro ristorante è pieno a pranzo e cena tutti i giorni e per venire a mangiarci bisogna prenotare 3 mesi in anticipo, così come quasi tutti i più grandi ristoranti del mondo difficilmente patiscono la fame.
> 
> ...


Un proverbio dice "Al contadino fanno male le calze di seta".
Io sono contadina e non posso diventare altro.
Ho guardato:


Tonno pinna gialla marinato al basilico, 
 marmellata di pompelmo, finocchio e polvere di liquirizia 

L'accostamento agro-dolce mi fa schifo e la liquerizia vomitare
 Uovo affogato in cenere, Taleggio, crema di zucchine e pancetta

Il taleggio mi piace solo nel risotto (mangiato alla sagra in valtaleggio )
 Coda di rospo farcita di soprassata e poi fritta, 
 crema di patate al limone e pepe Giamaicano

Mmm potrebbe piacermi
           Agnolotti con crema di fagioli e nervetti di vitello        
Mmmm non male
 Doppio petto di piccione con pesto ai peperoni, frittella di patate e salsa di fegatini

Questo mi piacerebbe moltissimo
           Spumoso alla nocciola e gianduia con mela verde e cardamomo

L'accostamento dell'aspro al dolce mi rende perplessa.




 175 potrei farlo. Ma l'acqua quanto mi verrebbe?


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> scusa, non ho letto proprio, mi deve essere sfuggito.
> cosa mi hai chiesto.
> 
> e comunque hai pienamente ragione.
> ...


Jean Georges ha un menu degustazione da 5 portate, che a pranzo viene 89 dollari (se non ricordo male). Io ne presi 7 (le 2 aggiuntive hanno un costo fisso). Con un vino friulano (io bevo quasi sempre italiano, e adoro le cantine fornite di italiano all'estero). Non ricordo, ma al cambio (era lo scorso Natale) in tutto credo di aver pagato 300 dollari, cioè 220 euro, compreso vino e mancia. E' stata una splendida esperienza, e su ogni portata ci veniva chiesto se eravamo soddisfatti (cosa che ho molto apprezzato), certo non con il tono dell'Oste in ciociaria, ma l'attenzione c'era e rimanemmo contenti.

Nell'altro post rispondevo all'apertura del tuo Thread chiedendo il tuo parere sugli "stellati" (non tantissimi) che ho provato...


----------



## LDS (3 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Jean Georges ha un menu degustazione da 5 portate, che a pranzo viene 89 dollari (se non ricordo male). Io ne presi 7 (le 2 aggiuntive hanno un costo fisso). Con un vino friulano (io bevo quasi sempre italiano, e adoro le cantine fornite di italiano all'estero). Non ricordo, ma al cambio (era lo scorso Natale) in tutto credo di aver pagato 300 dollari, cioè 220 euro, compreso vino e mancia. E' stata una splendida esperienza, e su ogni portata ci veniva chiesto se eravamo soddisfatti (cosa che ho molto apprezzato), certo non con il tono dell'Oste in ciociaria, ma l'attenzione c'era e rimanemmo contenti.
> 
> Nell'altro post rispondevo all'apertura del tuo Thread chiedendo il tuo parere sugli "stellati" (non tantissimi) che ho provato...



non sono mai stati negli states, ma è in programma di andare a lavorarci.

quelli in cui sei stato tu, non ci sono mai andato quindi non saprei 

ho fatto molti più ristoranti di livello in francia ed inghilterra.

in italia sono stato in val badia, l'allora 2 stelle sant hubertus.
enoteca pinchiorri, il palagio a firenze.
l'osteria francescana di bottura a modena.
svariati ristoranti ad una stella in trentino, e nel veneto quali le due spade, lo scrigno, la fontanina e oseleta.

e a roma ho fatto il pagliaccio.

questo è tutto.

in francia soprattutto quando stavo a bordeaux e parigi ho fatto molto di più


----------



## Principessa (3 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> questa poi supera il massimo dell'immaginazione possibile.
> 
> il nostro ristorante è pieno a pranzo e cena tutti i giorni e per venire a mangiarci bisogna prenotare 3 mesi in anticipo, così come quasi tutti i più grandi ristoranti del mondo difficilmente patiscono la fame.
> *
> ...


Sei tu che stai insistendo per venderci il tuo prodotto, tanto da farmi venire questi dubbi.

Nessuno ti ha chiesto niente, credo.

Qualcuno ha la curiosità e qualcun altro non ce l'ha e ti ha risposto adeguatamente e gentilmente di fronte alla tua insistenza.

Prima di tutto tu parti dal presupposto che nessuno di noi ha mai conosciuto certi sapori.

Riesci a prendere atto che nonostante aver provato caviale, champagne, aragosta, ostrica, sal de camargue al posto del sale normale, ecc ecc... qualcuno continui a preferire sapori SEMPLICI? La cucina della nonna? La cucina casereccia? Una bella bistecca?
Riesci a capire che a me, di avere il cameriere tutto impomatato e riverente che mi accompagna alla toilette, mi mette solo a disagio? E ugualmente un sommelier che mi versa il vino?

E' un'altra concezione.

Certi cibi e certi sapori sono RARI da provare ma non è detto che siano BUONI.

Che problema hai con le preferenze altrui? 
Anche io preferisco mille volte un piatto di carbonara a certe altre cose che ho assaggiato, il cui prezzo è nettamente superiore (e lo sarebbe ancora di più se mangiato nei ristoranti chic).

Quindi prima di parlare di discount pensaci mille volte e soprattutto... abbi RISPETTO.


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> non sono mai stati negli states, ma è in programma di andare a lavorarci.
> 
> quelli in cui sei stato tu, non ci sono mai andato quindi non saprei
> 
> ...


Beh, allora Don Alfonso e la Torre del Saraceno (entrambi 2 stelle) te li consiglio io....mi sento importante!

Sadler - sempre un 2 - è altrettanto piacevole....

Cioè...a me piace, un lusso che mi concedo volentieri, magari in occasioni speciali o puntando su campagne promozionali (sadler era su goupon) o l'escamotage pranzo...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sei tu che stai insistendo per venderci il tuo prodotto, tanto da farmi venire questi dubbi.
> 
> Nessuno ti ha chiesto niente, credo.
> 
> ...


mi fai sangue quando sei cosi grrrrr 
love ya


----------



## Principessa (3 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi fai sangue quando sei cosi grrrrr
> love ya


Ti adoro tesoruccio :inlove:


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2014)

Su tutta la questione, anche della cucina, io penso quello che pensa il mio uomo delle griffe della moda. Cito:

"la moda è fatta per chi, siccome non sa chi è, se lo fa dire dalle cose che compra"


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Su tutta la questione, anche della cucina, io penso quello che pensa il mio uomo delle griffe della moda. Cito:
> 
> "la moda è fatta per chi, siccome non sa chi è, se lo fa dire dalle cose che compra"


innanzi tutto va sempre rispettato il lavoro degli altri pensando che dietro ad ogni marchio c'è anche tanta gente che ci mantiene famiglia .
saper apprezzare le eccellenze ,il talento , la genialità 
creative e manuale.
nessuno impone nulla agli altri e certe sparate lasciano veramente il tempo che trovano


----------



## Fantastica (3 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> innanzi tutto va sempre rispettato il lavoro degli altri pensando che dietro ad ogni marchio c'è anche tanta gente che ci mantiene famiglia .
> saper apprezzare le eccellenze ,il talento , la genialità
> creative e manuale.
> nessuno impone nulla agli altri e certe sparate lasciano veramente il tempo che trovano


E infatti, Minnie, io al ristorante stellato ci vado con altri. Però ha ragione lui. Chi sa fa. Io non so cucire un abito, per questo li compro. Non so cucinare benissimo (anche se me la cavo) e compro cibi al ristorante. Non so fare il vino e compro bottiglie. E' così.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E infatti, Minnie, io al ristorante stellato ci vado con altri. Però ha ragione lui. Chi sa fa. Io non so cucire un abito, per questo li compro. Non so cucinare benissimo (anche se me la cavo) e compro cibi al ristorante. Non so fare il vino e compro bottiglie. E' così.


ma cavolo messa così è totalmente diversa:singleeye:
 quelli firmati li portavo per lavoro ora mi diverto pure con quelli da mercato...tanto li nobilito io


----------



## Principessa (3 Settembre 2014)

Sinceramente la sparata più grossa è stata paragonare la cucina che non è alta cucina ai prodotti del discount. 

Il caro LDS non sa che nel discount spesso si trovano prodotti anche migliori delle marche più conosciute... e questo può valere anche per il cibo.
 

Non è il prezzo a rendere un piatto migliore di un altro né tantomeno la difficile reperibilità dei suoi ingredienti.

Un piatto che costa 5 euro può essere anche più buono di uno che ne costa 100.

Una massaia che cucina da 40 anni può preparare piatti più buoni di uno chef che usa coltelli e padelle speciali. 

Io trovo anzi più meritevole chi riesce a cucinare piatti sublimi con ingredienti genuini e mettendoci poco tempo.

Per questo trovo difficile accettare la denigrazione della cucina semplice e popolare.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sinceramente la sparata più grossa è stata paragonare la cucina che non è alta cucina ai prodotti del discount.
> 
> Il caro LDS non sa che nel discount spesso si trovano prodotti anche migliori delle marche più conosciute... e questo può valere anche per il cibo.
> 
> ...


guai a denigrarla.
nel video che ho postato bottura si esalta facendo assaggiare un piatto di tortellini con la panna ed un panino con il baccalà fritto


----------



## Principessa (3 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> guai a denigrarla.
> nel video che ho postato bottura si esalta facendo assaggiare un piatto di tortellini con la panna ed un panino con il baccalà fritto


Non si può dire che è cucina di serie C. 

È solo diversa.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non si può dire che è cucina di serie C.
> 
> È solo diversa.


lapalissiano.
tempo fa parlavo di quanto mi piacciono anche le trattorie tipiche , ma pure le osterie..
ma l'alta cucina è la raffinatezza della mente rappresentata in un piatto nel sapore e nella sua presentazione.
non comprerò mai un gioiello creato da un grande orafo...ma porca miseria m'incantei a guardarlo, non penserei di parlarne come di un oggetto inutile


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Settembre 2014)

A me piace il ristorante indiano


----------



## passante (3 Settembre 2014)

a me non è che faccia schifo mangiar bene, in un ristorante elegante. è che, sinceramente, preferisco mangiar semplice e i soldi spenderli per altro.


----------



## Principessa (3 Settembre 2014)

passante ha detto:


> a me non è che faccia schifo mangiar bene, in un ristorante elegante. è che, sinceramente, preferisco mangiar semplice e i soldi spenderli per altro.


Manco a me fa schifo, è solo che lo trovo un enorme spreco di risorse  
e sapendo che posso far godere il mio palato spendendo molto meno, mi sentirei pure un pochino fregata.


----------



## Principessa (3 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A me piace il ristorante indiano


Quello cinese? Giapponese? 

A me il giapponese non piace proprio. Detesto il pesce.


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quello cinese? Giapponese?
> 
> A me il giapponese non piace proprio. Detesto il pesce.



in giappone non c'è solo pesce.

e il pesce cucinato in una certa maniera è uno spettacolo.
ma io ho cominciato ad apprezzare il pesce da 2 anni, ovvero da quando ho cominciato a fare questo mestiere perché prima mi rifiutavo pure di assaggiarlo perché:  " puzza, tanto non mi piace, mi fa vomitare, mi fa star male " ecc....


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Sinceramente la sparata più grossa è stata paragonare la cucina che non è alta cucina ai prodotti del discount.
> 
> Il caro LDS non sa che nel discount spesso si trovano prodotti anche migliori delle marche più conosciute... e questo può valere anche per il cibo.
> 
> ...



dopo questa ci rinuncio onestamente.
nessuna massaia che cucina da 40 anni lo farà meglio di uno grande chef che lavora in un 3 stelle. non sta né in cielo, né in terra.

è come pensare che stando a casa a suonare il pianoforte da solo senza nessuno che ti insegna, ti sprona e ti trasmette quelli che sono i segreti, si possa essere migliori di valentina lisitsa.

non esiste.


e non ho più intenzione di fare questo genere di discussione.

non ho mai detto che caviale, champagne, aragosta, ostrica e quant'altro siano da mangiare tutti i giorni, né che siano meglio di un piatto di pasta.

ho detto, che ci sono sapori particolari che vale la pena conoscere perché sono emozioni.
se la cosa non ti interessa e soprattutto con estrema personalità te la prendi come un attacco personale al tuo credo e alla tua persona, mi dispiace. non è mia intenzione.

possiamo fare lo stesso discorso con l'arte.
a me onestamente non interessa più di tanto passare 5 ore dentro un museo, e se tu mi vieni a dire che 5 ore dentro gli uffizi sono uno spettacolo dei sensi io ti guardo con estremo rispetto, ma non mi interessa.

mica tutti quanti abbiamo le stesse passioni.

ce chi ce l'ha per il modellismo, cosa che non mi interessa proprio, chi per il collezionismo, cosa che mi interessa ancora meno, e chi ce l'ha per la cucina e l'alta ristorazione.

ora se un collezionista mi viene a spiegare le sue emozioni per dei pezzi di carta che colleziona, io non lo comprendo, ma sicuramente non mi metto a disquisire con lui su cose che non conosco.

se non hai mai mangiato in un ristorante a 3 stelle michelin e non hai la più pallida idea di cosa significhi, non comprendo veramente da dove esca fuori tutto l'astio che leggo.


----------



## aristocat (4 Settembre 2014)

No please, resta, è interessante quello che dici a proposito dell'alta ristorazione.
Se si dovesse smettere di parlare, solo per qualche parere contrastante o insofferenza di qualcuno, meglio scappare su Marte e darsi alle gioie dell'eremitaggio.
O no?

ari


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> No please, resta, è interessante quello che dici a proposito dell'alta ristorazione.
> Se si dovesse smettere di parlare, solo per qualche parere contrastante o insofferenza di qualcuno, meglio scappare su Marte e darsi alle gioie dell'eremitaggio.
> O no?
> 
> ari


è ovvio che è resto.

intendo che non ho più intenzione di rispondere a chi non ha alcun interesse nella cosa che scrive completamente senza alcun senso logico delle rimostranze che non hanno niente a che vedere con quello che è il discorso.


----------



## Principessa (4 Settembre 2014)

"Nessuna massaia che cucina da 40 anni è brava come uno chef"

Stai dicendo una cavolata grossa quanto un pianeta. 

Le tradizioni culinarie tramandate di generazione in generazione valgono come e anche più di una scuola. 
È un peccato anzi che oggi tantissime persone preferiscano il ristorante per festeggiare occasioni importanti. 

Quando ero piccola erano i miei zii che cucinavano a Natale. 

Lo dici tu che non ho mai provato l'alta cucina. 
Mi è toccato, ahimè, assaggiare le creazioni di un grande chef. Sperimentava con le capesante. 
Usava un tipo di pasta fresca creata da lui - sembrava scaduta.
Il risultato? Niente per cui valesse la pena spendere. 
Mio marito ricordo che mangiò molto poco quel giorno e molti con lui. 

Era un matrimonio, nessuno aveva pagato. E nessuno è stato condizionato. 

Nel momento in cui tu mi fai pagare 500 euro per una cena, compi un atto di presunzione perché parti già dal presupposto che il tuo prodotto è eccellente. Ma può non essere così perché nel cibo i gusti sono molto soggettivi. 

Come ti è stato già spiegato, ma tu proprio non ci arrivi, l'opinione su un determinato prodotto è falsata quando il prezzo è alto e quando lo stesso è ben pubblicizzato. 

Lo capisci che non tutti sono schiavi del marketing?

Io ho i miei gusti. Solo miei e non influenzabili. 

Quando leggo certe cose non provo certo astio - la rabbia, scusa tanto, la provo per le discussioni che riguardano cose serie. 

Provo solo fastidio per la tua grande arroganza. 

Mi dispiace per te che non hai mangiato dove ho mangiato io. 
Avresti risparmiato e goduto lo stesso. 
 

Cambia strategia, se vuoi vendere meglio. Per ora i tuoi discorsi sono pieni di fuffa.


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> "Nessuna massaia che cucina da 40 anni è brava come uno chef"
> 
> Stai dicendo una cavolata grossa quanto un pianeta.
> 
> ...



te le canti da sola proprio.

nessuno ti obbliga ad andare in un ristorante a 2 stelle michelin, nel momento in cui ci entri sai che spenderai una determinata cifra.

e nessuno giudica i tuoi gusti.
io non sono mica qua a dirti che devi preferire l'aragosta alla pasta al pomodoro.

io non ho niente da vendere, il momento in cui lo capirai sarà troppo tardi.
a me non interessa proprio niente se vai o non vai a mangiare fuori, per me puoi fare pane e acqua tutti i giorni o ingozzarti di patatine che non mi interessa.

sai quanto costa prenotare la sala per un matrimonio da noi per un pranzo? 50.000 sterline che al cambio fanno 62.000 euro.

ne ho fatti tanti anche io di matrimoni invitato e la stragrande maggioranza riteneva di aver portato gli invitati in un posto di gran lusso, gran cucina con gran vino e quant'altro.

posso farti anche l'esempio personale di mia madre che per 30 invitati al suo secondo matrimonio ha speso 2000 euro tutto compreso.
per lei fu un grandissimo matrimonio, in un grandissimo posto " di lusso ".

obiettivamente l'alta cucina e l'alta ristorazione sono ben altra cosa.
e non ha alcun senso fare questa discussione con chi non ha alcun interesse a comprendere la differenza.

ti ripeto che a me non interessa venderti niente proprio.
puoi restare sulle tue e ritenere la cucina della nonna genuina ( non ne dubito fra il resto ) superiore ad un 3 stelle michelin. non ne dubito, è il tuo pensiero personale.

permettimi di dissentire senza dover farne una questione di stato.

un giorno se andrai a mangiare in un posto del genere, ecco quel giorno capirai, e penserai alle cose che hai detto.


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

vogliamo parlare di capesante visto che le hai nominate?

vogliamo fare una discussione interessante senza doverci aggredire perché tu dici la tua ed io dico la mia.

conosci la consistenza principale delle capesante. il gusto principale? quali aromi aggiungere per esaltare un determinato sapore?
quali possono essere gli oli utilizzati per rendere il tutto più interessante.

quale genere di sapore va evitato?


ci sono tanti di quei modi per cucinare le saint jacques, ma talmente tanti....


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

tieni.

5 minuti con un grandissimo chef, se capisci l'inglese è uno spettacolo.

[video=youtube;q69WUBpdBzo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q69WUBpdBzo[/video]


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

grandissimi momenti con uno dei più grandi chef di tutti i tempi.

dal minuto 31:00...si parla esattamente dell'esperienza in un grande ristorante e quello che il cliente cerca in un ristorante di lusso.

[video=youtube;ukPN3V7o6S0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukPN3V7o6S0[/video]


----------



## Principessa (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> te le canti da sola proprio.
> 
> nessuno ti obbliga ad andare in un ristorante a 2 stelle michelin, nel momento in cui ci entri sai che spenderai una determinata cifra.
> 
> ...


No, tu non hai capito che non tutti buttano  i soldi come te. 
 
Un conto è esprimere un'opinione e un conto è contestare i gusti altrui come hai fatto tu.

Il gusto è soggettivo, ci arrivi? Non puoi  dire a una persona che deve amare certi sapori  piuttosto che altri. E nemmeno puoi  esprimere un giudizio assoluto su diversi tipi di cucina.


----------



## Principessa (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> vogliamo parlare di capesante visto che le hai nominate?
> 
> vogliamo fare una discussione interessante senza doverci aggredire perché tu dici la tua ed io dico la mia.
> 
> ...


No, perché non è il mio lavoro.

Ma non sei certo tu o altri che potete dire a ME come debbano piacere. 



Lo decido io. 

Stai parlando con una persona libera. 
Non con un imbecille che siccome ha mangiato cibo cucinato da X, lo trova per forza buono. Può darsi di sì, come può darsi di no.


----------



## Principessa (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> tieni.
> 
> 5 minuti con un grandissimo chef, se capisci l'inglese è uno spettacolo.
> 
> [video=youtube;q69WUBpdBzo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q69WUBpdBzo[/video]


Il pesce non mi piace.

I primi due piatti che ho visto sinceramente non mi hanno ispirato appetito. Troppo liquidi. Sembra roba messa in bocca e poi sputata. 

La carne la preferisco.


----------



## zadig (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> tieni.
> 
> 5 minuti con un grandissimo chef, se capisci l'inglese è uno spettacolo.
> 
> [video=youtube;q69WUBpdBzo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q69WUBpdBzo[/video]


stranamente lascia il grasso del pesce, che quella parte scura sopra la polpa.
Ma è amaro, no buono da mangiare.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> un grande ristorante è un'esperienza da fare almeno una volta nella vita per assaporare dei sapori e scoprire degli abbinamenti impossibili anche solo da immaginare.
> 
> io ci lavoro tutti i giorni e siamo pieni di gente " regolare " che è abituata ad un certo tenore di vita e spendere 5000 euro per mangiare a sera non è un problema, ma siamo anche pieni di gente che viene a festeggiare l'anniversario, il compleanno o un'occasione speciale.
> 
> ...


Io preferisco i ristoranti aperti da coloro che sono stati chef nei grandi ristoranti ed ad un certo punto hanno deciso di aprirne uno in proprio, generalmente sono ristoranti piccoli con pochissimi posti ( in caso contrario non potrebbero garantire un'eccellente qualità, diffido moltissimo della qualità e della freschezza degli alimenti nei ristoranti con numerosi coperti  ), peraltro le materie prime sono spesso locali, freschissime ed eccezionali, carte dei vini ottime, e la qualità del cibo e l'atmosfera elegante ma raccolta, una delizia  ( p.s comunque una mozzarella preferisco mangiarla a  Colfiorito che a New York e così una ricotta fresca di giornata )


----------



## Principessa (4 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io preferisco i ristoranti aperti da coloro che sono stati chef nei grandi ristoranti ed ad un certo punto hanno deciso di aprirne uno in proprio, generalmente sono ristoranti piccoli con pochissimi posti ( in caso contrario non potrebbero garantire un'eccellente qualità, diffido moltissimo della qualità e della freschezza degli alimenti nei ristoranti con numerosi coperti  ), peraltro le materie prime sono spesso locali, freschissime ed eccezionali, carte dei vini ottime, e la qualità del cibo e l'atmosfera elegante ma raccolta, una delizia  ( *p.s comunque una mozzarella preferisco mangiarla a  Colfiorito che a New York e così una ricotta fresca di giornata *)


Io adoro la mozzarella di bufala! 
Di recente ho anche assaggiato la ricotta di bufala... una delizia!


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> No, tu non hai capito che non tutti *buttano  i soldi come te. *
> 
> Un conto è esprimere un'opinione e un conto è contestare i gusti altrui come hai fatto tu.
> 
> Il gusto è soggettivo, ci arrivi? Non puoi  dire a una persona che deve amare certi sapori  piuttosto che altri. E nemmeno puoi  esprimere un giudizio assoluto su diversi tipi di cucina.



tu di tutto quello che è stato scritto in 50 pagine non hai capito proprio niente.

ci rinuncio.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

ogni cosa, dal cibo alla penna a sfera, dalla macchina all'orologio ... tutto,
può convertire in "oggetto" da lusso ... seguendo certi parametri ... 

Può piacere o meno ... ma spesso, si tratta se uno se lo può permettere. 

Ho avuto la possibilità, di gustare la cucina molecolare ... 
Di gustare piccoli ristoranti con grandi chéf in Spagna ... 
È un mondo suo ... tutto suo ... 


sienne


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io preferisco i ristoranti aperti da coloro che sono stati chef nei grandi ristoranti ed ad un certo punto hanno deciso di aprirne uno in proprio, generalmente sono ristoranti piccoli con pochissimi posti ( in caso contrario non potrebbero garantire un'eccellente qualità, diffido moltissimo della qualità e della freschezza degli alimenti nei ristoranti con numerosi coperti  ), peraltro le materie prime sono spesso locali, freschissime ed eccezionali, carte dei vini ottime, e la qualità del cibo e l'atmosfera elegante ma raccolta, una delizia  ( p.s comunque una mozzarella preferisco mangiarla a  Colfiorito che a New York e così una ricotta fresca di giornata )



se aveste ascoltato l'intervista a Ducasse avreste compreso un aspetto importantissimo dell'alta ristorazione.
si parla di un concetto importantissimo.

GLOCAL.

ovvero fare una cucina di altissimo livello con la manodopera del posto, con i prodotti locali e indirizzati ad una clientela locale.
questo rende grande un ristorante.

cucinare per gli americani non è come cucinare per gli inglesi, o i francesi o gli italiani.
i prodotti tipici locali sono da preservare e valorizzare.

quindi una mozzarella di bufala me la mangio a salerno e non a new york.


----------



## drusilla (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> se aveste ascoltato l'intervista a Ducasse avreste compreso un aspetto importantissimo dell'alta ristorazione.
> si parla di un concetto importantissimo.
> 
> GLOCAL.
> ...


ma non strilla questo con il sale rosa del Himalaya?? che poi non credo sia tanto ecologico estrarlo (e guarda che comunque lo conosco ed è buonissimo, ma mi provoca questi pensieri colpevoli...)


----------



## Principessa (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> tu di tutto quello che è stato scritto in 50 pagine non hai capito proprio niente.
> 
> ci rinuncio.


Ma perchè ti permetti di dire che non ho capito?



Pensi che andare a mangiare in un 3 stelle sia un'esperienza irrinunciabile? Buon per te. Qualcuno è d'accordo con la tua visione e sarebbe interessato/a a provare. 
A me non hai convinto e non sono l'unica. Ti sono state date ragioni più che legittime.

Purtroppo pecchi di arroganza, altro che avere umiltà...

Uno che si permette di definire succo d'uva il vino che non costa più di 20 euro e sputa sulla cucina delle nostre massaie, è più che limitato.


----------



## Principessa (4 Settembre 2014)

drusilla ha detto:


> ma non strilla questo con il sale rosa del Himalaya?? che poi non credo sia tanto ecologico estrarlo (e guarda che comunque lo conosco ed è buonissimo, ma mi provoca questi pensieri colpevoli...)


Mi sembra una risposta chiarissima.
:up:


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma perchè ti permetti di dire che non ho capito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ascolta tu parli di buttare i soldi.

per me sono altri i soldi buttati.

io non mi permetterei mai di definire: buttati i soldi di un collezionista che mette insieme decine di migliaia di euro per dei francobolli.
per rispetto.

quando una cosa non la capisco, la rispetto comunque.

io non denigro la cucina di una massaia, semplicemente dico non è alta ristorazione.
per te la cucina della massaia è alta ristorazione. ne prendo atto, ma non è così.

anche a casa la nonna può fare un pullover a maglia, ma non è una grande sarta.

qua ti sfugge veramente il senso del discorso.

tu prendi le mie parole per arroganza, stiamo semplicemente parlando due lingue differenti.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> se aveste ascoltato l'intervista a Ducasse avreste compreso un aspetto importantissimo dell'alta ristorazione.
> si parla di un concetto importantissimo.
> 
> GLOCAL.
> ...


Perfetto, quindi il fatto che quando viaggio preferisco sperimentare la cucina del luogo me lo approvi  io amo mangiare bene e soprattutto cucinare  per questo prediligo la qualità del prodotto alla quantità o ricercatezza, peraltro sono convinta che un ottimo prodotto debba esser cucinato sempre in modo che si esaltino le sue virtù senza coprire o mascherarne il sapore primitivo


----------



## Principessa (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ascolta tu parli di buttare i soldi.
> 
> per me sono altri i soldi buttati.
> 
> ...


Ma ti ricordi quello che scrivi?


Tu hai scritto: 



LDS ha detto:


> nessuna massaia che cucina da 40 anni lo farà meglio  di uno grande chef che lavora in un 3 stelle. non sta né in cielo, né in  terra.


E' un giudizio arrogante e offensivo.

Parti dal presupposto che i piatti di un grande chef siano sempre i più buoni, i più appetitosi e i più belli da vedere.

Mia nonna era una sarta e sapeva cucire fantastici abiti da sposa come e meglio di tanti atelier.

Ma tu che ne sai?
Per te vale ciò che costa di più no? 

Io rispetto i giudizi altrui, se per te collezionare francobolli significa buttare soldi sei libero di pensarlo e di dirlo. Così come noi siamo liberi di pensare e di dire che spendere tantissimo per mangiare sia un grandissimo spreco.


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perfetto, quindi il fatto che quando viaggio preferisco sperimentare la cucina del luogo me lo approvi  io amo mangiare bene e soprattutto cucinare  per questo prediligo la qualità del prodotto alla quantità o ricercatezza, peraltro sono convinta che un ottimo prodotto debba esser cucinato sempre in modo che si esaltino le sue virtù senza coprire o mascherarne il sapore primitivo


ma per forza!!!

ma che senso ha andare da qualche parte se non per sperimentare e scoprire dei sapori che mai potresti provare a casa tua.

il ristorante a 3 stelle michelin è un'esperienza da fare almeno una volta nella vita, mica tutti i giorni.
ci sono piccoli ristoranti che fanno una cucina tipica con prodotti del posto, a volte con della carne proveniente dalle loro bestie.
queste sono piccole gemme da scoprire per comprendere la cultura e la tradizione del posto.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma per forza!!!
> 
> ma che senso ha andare da qualche parte se non per sperimentare e scoprire dei sapori che mai potresti provare a casa tua.
> 
> ...


 Concordo pienamente, per ora mi sono fermata a 2 stelle


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma ti ricordi quello che scrivi?
> 
> 
> Tu hai scritto:
> ...



si ho capito.
sei stata fortunata nella tua vita perché tua nonna oltre ad essere migliore di un head chef che lavora in un 3 stelle michelin, era capace di cucire abiti da sposa meglio di un sarto.

dai un bacio in fronte a tua nonna da parte mia.


----------



## Principessa (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si ho capito.
> sei stata fortunata nella tua vita perché tua nonna oltre ad essere migliore di un head chef che lavora in un 3 stelle michelin, era capace di cucire abiti da sposa meglio di un sarto.
> 
> dai un bacio in fronte a tua nonna da parte mia.


Prima di tutto, povero coglioncello, evita di parlare con sarcasmo di mia nonna. 

Era una grandissima sarta, si.



Le persone che hanno avuto la fortuna di avere vestiti cuciti e confezionati da lei se la ricorderanno sempre.

Il bacio sulla fronte dallo alla tua ragazza... se lei lo vuole... :up:


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma ti ricordi quello che scrivi?
> 
> 
> Tu hai scritto:
> ...


ma come fa ad essere offensivo dire che uno chef cucina meglio di una massaia?
non mi offenderei mai se dicessero che un giardiniere specializzato farebbe meglio di me che magari credo di aver un pollice verde e me la cavo bene


----------



## Caciottina (4 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come fa ad essere offensivo dire che uno chef cucina meglio di una massaia?
> non mi offenderei mai se dicessero che un giardiniere specializzato farebbe meglio di me che magari credo di aver un pollice verde e me la cavo bene


ni...
saper potare e curare le piante e' una cosa .....
fare da mangiare e cucinare sono due cose diverse...
ora io sono stata in ristoranmti super di lusso in diverse citta , in italia e fuori.....e PER I MIEI GUSTI ( QUINDI SI PARLA DI GUSTI) cucina molto meglio mia madre che non e' chef.


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come fa ad essere offensivo dire che uno chef cucina meglio di una massaia?
> non mi offenderei mai se dicessero che un giardiniere specializzato farebbe meglio di me che magari credo di aver un pollice verde e me la cavo bene


bisogna chiedere alla nonna di principessa.
magari era pure una grande design in giardinaggio.

apparte le battute. la finisco qua perché veramente se la prende sul personale come se a me interessasse qualcosa.

il mondo è bello perché è vario.

ricordo ancora che il padre della mia prima ragazza faceva del vino che considerava uno dei migliori al mondo e non ci si poteva parlare nemmeno. 
una delle schifezze più immonde che abbia mai assaggiato.

qua siamo di fronte alla stessa chiusura mentale.
se ne prende atto.


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ni...
> saper potare e curare le piante e' una cosa .....
> fare da mangiare e cucinare sono due cose diverse...
> ora io sono stata in ristoranmti super di lusso in diverse citta , in italia e fuori.....e PER I MIEI GUSTI ( QUINDI SI PARLA DI GUSTI) cucina molto meglio mia madre che non e' chef.


ne si prende atto.
probabilmente allora hanno sbagliato mestiere e devono mettersi in cucina a fare una vagonata di soldi.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ne si prende atto.
> probabilmente allora hanno sbagliato mestiere e devono mettersi in cucina a fare una vagonata di soldi.



e allora senti a me...ha ragione toy....per te piu le cose costano piu sono buone...
no mia madre e' anche meglio come ionsegnante che come cuoca pensa te.....
cmq, sei mai stato al rules? e' il ristorante piu antico di londra.....super di lusso....ci hai mai mangiato?
ecco....da 1 a 10 io perosnalmente darei 6, invece certe trattorie romane....mamma mia......10 su 10.....prima di tutto per le porzioni belle abbondanti e non i pasti da uccellino....e poi il gusto e il sapore delle cose semplci....
sono semopre gusti


----------



## Caciottina (4 Settembre 2014)

cacchio lsd potevamo scambiarci rossi ancora per tutto il di, ma ne abbiamo solo uno a testa...mannaggia...rosichetti


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

però, mio cugino è cuoco in Spagna e mi racconta spesso di un suo amico,
che è ricercatore di sapori e profumi ... viaggia nei posti più dimenticati,
per scoprire nelle cucine "tradizionali", sapori e odori ... che noi non conosciamo ... 

Il tutto è un arte. 
Certo che anche un disegno appassionato di un ragazzo può piacere tanto ... 
Ma non è Picasso ... 


sienne


----------



## Principessa (4 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come fa ad essere offensivo dire che uno chef cucina meglio di una massaia?
> non mi offenderei mai se dicessero che un giardiniere specializzato farebbe meglio di me che magari credo di aver un pollice verde e me la cavo bene


E' offensivo perchè non è sempre necessario frequentare una scuola per saper fare bene.

Si impara con l'esperienza, si impara tramite altre persone, si ha la passione nel sangue.

Sminuendo la massaia, lui mortifica tradizioni ed esperienze importanti dei nostri territori.
Cosa che credo nemmeno lo stesso grande chef farebbe.


E che è anche in contrasto con il discorso "geolocal" che poc'anzi ha postato.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2014)

Il problema nasce quando si definisce un certo tipo di cucina come: Cucina Vera.

Questa vuol dire che tutti gli altri tipi di cucina sono: Cucina Non Vera.

E a me questa sembra una cazzata.

Poi possiamo parlare di tutto.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ni...
> saper potare e curare le piante e' una cosa .....
> fare da mangiare e cucinare sono due cose diverse...
> ora io sono stata in ristoranmti super di lusso in diverse citta , in italia e fuori.....e PER I MIEI GUSTI ( QUINDI SI PARLA DI GUSTI) cucina molto meglio mia madre che non e' chef.


ma sui gusti non si discute ma  se si parla di saper cucinare la professionalità e la preparazione va rispettata e non penso che una massaia sensata si offenderebbe


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cacchio lsd potevamo scambiarci rossi ancora per tutto il di, ma ne abbiamo solo uno a testa...mannaggia...rosichetti



un vero peccato!

un rosso al giorno toglie il medico di torno!


----------



## Principessa (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> *bisogna chiedere alla nonna di principessa.
> magari era pure una grande design in giardinaggio.
> 
> apparte le battute. la finisco qua perché veramente se la prende sul personale come se a me interessasse qualcosa.*
> ...


Ma ancora che fai battute sulla buonanima di mia nonna, povero cornuto ubriacone???



Abbi la decenza di tacere dopo la figura di merda che hai fatto.

Quanto al vino... io ho provato champagne da qualche piotta ma continuerò sempre a preferire, sopra ogni cosa, il vino cotto con i cantucci.

Non ti hanno insegnato a scuola che ogni persona è diversa dall'altra? E che i gusti altrui vanno rispettati?


Cresci, ragazzino.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, mio cugino è cuoco in Spagna e mi racconta spesso di un suo amico,
> che è ricercatore di sapori e profumi ... viaggia nei posti più dimenticati,
> ...


Mi piace molto ricercare sapori e colture del passato, nella piana di Castelliccio ormai da diversi anni hanno recuperato le colture di cereali usati nel passato e poi man mano abbandonati, sapori ottimi per cucinare piatti che ora appaiono innovativi:up: oltre che molto sani


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il problema nasce quando si definisce un certo tipo di cucina come: Cucina Vera.
> 
> Questa vuol dire che tutti gli altri tipi di cucina sono: Cucina Non Vera.
> 
> ...



Ciao 

sta proprio nella terminologia il grande problema e i fraintendimenti. 


quoto ...


sienne


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E' offensivo *perchè non è sempre necessario frequentare una scuola per saper fare bene.
> *
> Si impara con l'esperienza, si impara tramite altre persone, si ha la passione nel sangue.
> 
> ...


può essere che si diventi anche grande chef con un 'enorme esperienza (ma tanta perché c'è veramente tanto da imparare per arrivare all'eccellenza).ma sta di fatto che gli va riconosciuta una capacità che altri non hanno come per tanti altri mestieri.le fotografie le sanno fare tutti....un fotografo con trent'anni di esperienza e un talento naturale di base penso faccia la differenza.
etc

le tradizioni poi sono importanti...ma è un altro discorso


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

qua qualcuno ha completamente frainteso il discorso.

io sono per la scoperta dei sapori, per l'arricchimento personale di un bagaglio gustativo emotivo che è inarrivabile ai più.

la scoperta è data dalla curiosità, dalla ricerca e soprattutto dalla voglia di sperimentare.

io cerco quasi sempre una cucina locale per comprendere come uno chef cha lavora sul suo territorio esprime quello che la terra, il terroir gli dà.

non denigro assolutamente il lavoro della massaia, proprio per niente. 
semplicemente sono su due livelli differenti. affermare questo non significa essere arroganti, o irrispettosi, significa comprendere la differenza fra uno chef che ( scuola?? ) ha passato almeno 5 anni della sua vita a spaccarsi le ossa in cucina per 17 ore al giorno ed ha affinato un rigore che nessun cuoco normale ha.
si parla di professionismo al massimo livello irraggiungibile a casa.

ora i gusti sono prettamente personali e nessuno li discute.

ma leggere che una massaia è in grado di cucinare meglio di chi lo fa per professione da 20 anni, questo signori miei è un insulto all'intelligenza.
la stessa cosa vale per qualsiasi professione.

mia sorella è molto brava a fare dolci, ma veramente. non c'è niente da dire.
mi è capitato più volte di dire che i dolci fatti da lei sono più saporiti e genuini di quelli mangiati al ristorante, più volte.

ma quando il livello sale non c'è niente da fare, non perché lei non sia capace, ma perché la materia prima e gli strumenti oltre che la cura per i dettagli non ci sono.

io la sprono per cambiare mestiere ed andare a lavorare in una pasticceria di un ristorante importante, ma non mi ascolta perché ha altre passioni anche.
ed è normale, ma se non affini le tecniche non raggiungerai mai l'apice.
punto.


----------



## Principessa (4 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e allora senti a me...ha ragione toy....*per te piu le cose costano piu sono buone...*
> no mia madre e' anche meglio come ionsegnante che come cuoca pensa te.....
> cmq, sei mai stato al rules? e' il ristorante piu antico di londra.....super di lusso....ci hai mai mangiato?
> ecco....da 1 a 10 io perosnalmente darei 6, *invece certe trattorie romane....mamma mia......10 su 10.....*prima di tutto per le porzioni belle abbondanti e non i pasti da uccellino....e poi il gusto e il sapore delle cose semplci....
> sono semopre gusti


Amò, non posso non darti ragione!!!

Qualche anno fa venne a Roma un artista famoso di New Orleans, amico del compagno di mamma.

Lo portammo a un ristorante a Trastevere. Uno di quelli che si mangia sui tavoli di marmo e ci si siede sugli sgabelli di legno.

Dei piatti... SUBLIMI!!!  
Altro che la cagatin d'oiseau de paradis :rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> può essere che si diventi anche grande chef con un 'enorme esperienza (ma tanta perché c'è veramente tanto da imparare per arrivare all'eccellenza).ma sta di fatto che gli va riconosciuta una capacità che altri non hanno come per tanti altri mestieri.le fotografie le sanno fare tutti....un fotografo con trent'anni di esperienza e un talento naturale di base penso faccia la differenza.
> etc
> 
> le tradizioni poi sono importanti...ma è un altro discorso


Quoto. In cucina c'è anche molta chimica, che non si può imparare a Roccabernarda al fornello di casa.
Poi non nego che ci siano tanti soggetti che vengono definiti grandi chef, ma che cucinano pietanze orribili.


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma ancora che fai battute sulla buonanima di mia nonna,* povero cornuto ubriacone*???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti senti meglio adesso?

puoi anche fare allusioni al fatto che la mia ex ragazza mi tradisse con il suo capo se ti fa star meglio.


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il problema nasce quando si definisce un certo tipo di cucina come: Cucina Vera.
> 
> Questa vuol dire che tutti gli altri tipi di cucina sono: Cucina Non Vera.
> 
> ...


quando passo per Roma quasi sempre faccio un salto a "Lo scoglio di Frisio" vicino a S.Maria Maggiore... i suoi spaghetti alle vongole veraci sono sicuramente cucina vera :up:


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto. In cucina c'è anche molta chimica, che non si può imparare a Roccabernarda al fornello di casa.
> Poi non nego che ci siano tanti soggetti che vengono definiti grandi chef, ma che cucinano pietanze orribili.


ma sì, ci sono i ciarlatani ovunque.per me, l'ho detto, filippo la mantia è uno di quelli.
ma perché si banalizza e mortifica un lavoro così impegnativo , faticoso e difficile.
per l'ennesima volta dico che non è che apprezzare  l'alta cucina voglia dire non amare la tradizione delle trattorie o osterie tipiche.
anzi


----------



## Principessa (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> qua qualcuno ha completamente frainteso il discorso.
> 
> io sono per la scoperta dei sapori, per l'arricchimento personale di un bagaglio gustativo emotivo che è inarrivabile ai più.
> 
> ...


Chi ti dice che tante donne non se lo spacchino anche di più, il sedere in cucina? 
A Napoli è la NORMA alzarsi presto la mattina per iniziare a cucinare. Le casalinghe lo fanno tutti i giorni. 
Cosa credi che solo i grandi chef lavorano?

Loro sono pagati profumatamente.

Una massaia cucina bene SOLO per passione e SOLO per far godere le papille gustative di chi mangia.

Se miss caciotta ti dice che la mamma è più brava dei piatti del grande chef presso cui lei ha mangiato, non c'è nulla che tu possa aggiungere.

Sono i SUOI gusti.

Lei è la cliente, il palato è il suo, e lei ci mette quello che vuole nella sua bocca.

Perchè non hai abbastanza intelligenza e sensibilità per capire certe cose?

Chi cazzo ti credi di essere?


----------



## Principessa (4 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ti senti meglio adesso?
> 
> puoi anche fare allusioni al fatto che la mia ex ragazza mi tradisse con il suo capo se ti fa star meglio.


Qui l'unico che sta male e che dovrebbe stare meglio sei tu.

Sia per quello che ti è successo, sia perchè hai veramente passato il limite.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quanto al vino... io ho provato champagne da qualche piotta ma continuerò sempre a preferire, sopra ogni cosa, il vino cotto con i cantucci.


Però sono due cose diverse. Paragonare lo champagne e il vino cotto è come paragonare la nduia e la nutella. Tra le altre cose, nulla esclude che alla stessa persona possano piacere entrambi. 

E poi non è questione di costi: la tecnica di produzione dello champagne comporta dei costi che il vino cotto o il lambrusco non hanno.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> quando passo per Roma quasi sempre faccio un salto a "Lo scoglio di Frisio" vicino a S.Maria Maggiore... i suoi spaghetti alle vongole veraci sono sicuramente cucina vera :up:


non penso ne esista una falsa , diversa certamente.
per fortuna direi...
molti fanno la pizza benissimo...io continuo a pensare che un pizzaiolo che fa questo da svariati anni ene ha fatte a migliaia con amore la faccia senz'altro più buona


----------



## Principessa (4 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il problema nasce quando si definisce un certo tipo di cucina come: Cucina Vera.
> 
> Questa vuol dire che tutti gli altri tipi di cucina sono: Cucina Non Vera.
> 
> ...


:applauso:


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso ne esista una falsa , diversa certamente.
> per fortuna direi...
> molti fanno la pizza benissimo...io continuo a pensare che un pizzaiolo che fa questo da svariati anni ene ha fatte a migliaia con amore la faccia senz'altro più buona


Assolutamente si! Che poi è chiaro che l'esperienza conta eccome, ma lo studio e l'applicazione più l'esperienza fa sempre la differenza... in qualunque campo, cucina compresa.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Assolutamente si! Che poi è chiaro che l'esperienza conta eccome, ma lo studio e l'applicazione più l'esperienza fa sempre la differenza... in qualunque campo, cucina compresa.


perfetto


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> può essere che si diventi anche grande chef con un 'enorme esperienza (ma tanta perché c'è veramente tanto da imparare per arrivare all'eccellenza).ma sta di fatto che gli va riconosciuta una capacità che altri non hanno come per tanti altri mestieri.le fotografie le sanno fare tutti....un fotografo con trent'anni di esperienza e un talento naturale di base penso faccia la differenza.
> etc
> 
> le tradizioni poi sono importanti...ma è un altro discorso


Ho appena letto proprio a proposito della fotografia una spatafiata sulla differenza tra professionisti e dilettanti in cui si sosteneva che professionista è colui che fa della fotografia una professione e non è detto che tra dilettanti e amatori non esistano fotografi migliori.
In effetti non è del tutto irragionevole e questo vale per tutto.
Ci saranno dilettanti che cantano meglio della Pausini (pur apprezzandola non è una cosa inarrivabile, a parte per me ) e non hanno alcun interesse o voglia o volontà o conoscenze o opportunità per diventare cantanti professioniste.


Per la cucina però è un discorso diverso perché cibo=mamma.
L'esperienza del cibo per noi comuni mortali è indissolubilmente legata all'esperienza affettiva di casa e in gioventù si fa fatica anche ad apprezzare un risotto con la salsiccia se la mamma ha sempre cucinato sofficini eek::unhappy.

Il  mercato del lusso c'è sempre stato (ci sono storici che teorizzano che sia proprio il lusso a essere motore da sempre dell'economia) di cui diceva Sienne e  si modifica nel tempo portando a considerare più o meno buoni certi prodotti in base alla loro difficoltà di produzione e preparazione, come un tempo erano anche le banane o come il caviale.
E' anche evidente che essendoci un mercato (e meno male che c'è!) a questa clientela vanno proposte cose che non possono essere facilmente preparate a casa (neanche da ottimi cuochi di famiglie ricche) o trovare nella gastronomia dell'esselunga, altrimenti non avrebbe senso. Questo comporta una ricerca di accostamenti di sapori che sempre più si allontanano dalle abitudini alimentari comuni.
A me non interessa la cucina molecolare e certi accostamenti di sapori mi ripugnano solo al pensiero perché si allontanano dalla mia esperienza pluridecennale magari mi può fare anche ridere il caffè cagato così come il vestito di alta moda che non avrei occasione di mettere.
Però per il cibo bisogna anche tener conto che la più alta clientela non ha la cucina della mamma perché le mamme di quella fascia non hanno mai messo in piede in cucina e magari neanche mai hanno allattato.
Per me la parmigiana di mia mamma, che non la passava in forno, è ineguagliabile.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Però per il cibo bisogna anche tener conto che la più alta clientela non ha la cucina della mamma perché le mamme di quella fascia non hanno mai messo in piede in cucina e magari neanche mai hanno allattato.
> *Per me la parmigiana di mia mamma, che non la passava in forno, è ineguagliabile.


Mi pare una minchiata, sai? Ti capita raramente, ma stavolta...


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho appena letto proprio a proposito della fotografia una spatafiata sulla differenza tra professionisti e dilettanti in cui si sosteneva che professionista è colui che fa della fotografia una professione e non è detto che tra dilettanti e amatori non esistano fotografi migliori.
> In effetti non è del tutto irragionevole e questo vale per tutto.
> Ci saranno dilettanti che cantano meglio della Pausini (pur apprezzandola non è una cosa inarrivabile, a parte per me ) e non hanno alcun interesse o voglia o volontà o conoscenze o opportunità per diventare cantanti professioniste.
> 
> ...


bene, e nessuno penso ti chieda di cambiare idea."
sul discorso  del fotoamatore bravissimo e dotato ti dico subito la "la piccola" discriminante qual è:
la possibilità di scegliersi soggetti e fare in genere ciò che gli piace in condizioni ottimali.
il professionista deve invece sempre essere all'altezza e dare il miglior prodotto in qualsiasi condizioni e con i soggetti richiesti.
per dirne una
ma alla fine non ho capito cosa vuoi dimostrare ...che non vanno apprezzate le professionalità con tutta la passione e la fatica che chi lavora mette in quello che fa?


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2014)

quindi una madre che ha sempre fatto fare i compiti ai figli puoi equipararla a te che hai insegnato per una vita?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Mi pare una minchiata, sai? Ti capita raramente, ma stavolta...


Se la isoli dal contesto è una minchiata, altrimenti no.
Mi spiego: se il cibo è legato all'aspetto affettivo, come in effetti è, ci sarà più resistenza ad apprezzare i gusti che si discostano da quelli a cui si è abituati quanto più questi gusti sono legati a un'esperienza affettiva (e lì l'esempio della "mia" parmigiana).
Il mercato del lusso nasce dapprima per una clientela di lusso, lusso vero, per noi italiani possiamo pensare agli Agnelli la cui mamma americana in cucina non aveva mai messo piede (ma neppure si occupava molto dei figli affidati in tutto e per tutto a una governante inglese). Per i ragazzi Agnelli mangiare in un ristorante era affettivamente come mangiare a casa (anzi Susanna racconta che Clara, mi pare, scegliesse sempre la creme caramel per dessert il giorno in cui toccava a lei sceglierlo, toccava a tuti a rotazione in tempi in cui gli altri italiani era già tanto che avessero la minestra, e Susanna ha sempre odiato quel dessert. Aneddoto inutile :mexican e quindi potevano certamente essere più aperti e curiosi di assaggiare cose sempre più diverse.
Il mercato del lusso poi si espande a persone che sempre più possono permetterselo e che sempre più non appartengono a quel tipo di classe sociale in origine ma ambiscono a farne parte (del resto gli Agnelli ambivano a far parte della "nobiltà" e si sono quasi tutti sposati con nobili), anche in contrasto con i legami affettivi.
Il desiderio di far parte o almeno di sperimentare modi di vivere di classi più elevate pè di tutti e servizi che un tempo erano esclusivi diventano gradualmente alla portata di sempre più persone, un esempio per tutti potrebbe essere l'aria condizionata a casa e nelle auto o un altro le beauty farm.
A contrasto con questa tendenza ci sono ragioni affettive e ideologiche.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> bene, e nessuno penso ti chieda di cambiare idea."
> sul discorso  del fotoamatore bravissimo e dotato ti dico subito la "la piccola" discriminante qual è:
> la possibilità di scegliersi soggetti e fare in genere ciò che gli piace in condizioni ottimali.
> il professionista deve invece sempre essere all'altezza e dare il miglior prodotto in qualsiasi condizioni e con i soggetti richiesti.
> ...


Io ho scritto chiarissimamente che ho letto una spatafiata a proposito della fotografia scritta da fotografi. Non ho detto che la condivido. 
La professionalità vale, se un professionista la possiede, perché c'è chi vive di una professione e non è eccellente in quello che fa, anche se può avere un buon successo. 
Certamente chi ha successo ad alti livelli la professionalità eccellente la possiede.
Ma per quanto riguarda il cibo è diverso per l'aspetto esperienziale-affettivo. Ho scritto anche un altro post a chiarimento. Di più non so.


----------



## zadig (4 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Qui l'unico che sta male e che dovrebbe stare meglio sei tu.
> 
> Sia per quello che ti è successo, sia perchè hai veramente passato il limite.


il limite lo hai passato tu, non lui.
E lo dico anche se non sono d'accordo con lui.


----------



## Principessa (4 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per la cucina però è un discorso diverso perché cibo=mamma.
> L'esperienza del cibo per noi comuni mortali è indissolubilmente legata all'esperienza affettiva di casa e in gioventù si fa fatica anche ad apprezzare un risotto con la salsiccia se la mamma ha sempre cucinato sofficini eek::unhappy.
> 
> Il  mercato del lusso c'è sempre stato (ci sono storici che teorizzano che sia proprio il lusso a essere motore da sempre dell'economia) di cui diceva Sienne e  si modifica nel tempo portando a considerare più o meno buoni certi prodotti in base alla loro difficoltà di produzione e preparazione, come un tempo erano anche le banane o come il caviale.
> ...


Che bel post!

Mi hai fatto venire in mente tantissimi ricordi.

Il tiramisu più buono l'ho provato non in un ristorante ma grazie a una mamma. La mamma di G., una ragazza che sento ancora oggi, ex di quel fannullone alcolizzato del figlio di F.

La mia nonna paterna cucinava una parmigiana di zucchine deliziosa. Ce la portavamo in treno quando facevamo Torino-Napoli e io andavo a casa sua per le vacanze.

Mia zia, a Capodanno del 2000, fece una cassata deliziosa. Non ho fatto il bis solo perchè ero terrorizzata della fine del mondo.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho scritto chiarissimamente che ho letto una spatafiata a proposito della fotografia scritta da fotografi. Non ho detto che la condivido.
> *La professionalità vale, se un professionista la possiede, perché c'è chi vive di una professione e non è eccellente in quello che fa, anche se può avere un buon successo. *
> *Certamente chi ha successo ad alti livelli la professionalità eccellente la possiede*.
> Ma per quanto riguarda il cibo è diverso per l'aspetto esperienziale-affettivo. Ho scritto anche un altro post a chiarimento. Di più non so.


sì, ma infatti si parlava all'inizio di chef di alto livello che non si possono paragonare ad una massaia senza che questa  si offenda


----------



## Principessa (4 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> il limite lo hai passato tu, non lui.
> E lo dico anche se non sono d'accordo con lui.


Ah si?

Oltre alle varie cazzate che continua a ripetere senza avere altri argomenti che le frasette fatte di un venditore un po' scrauso, si è permesso di fare del sarcasmo su mia nonna.

Se questo per lui non è un limite e non lo è nemmeno per te, mi domando che valori vi abbiano insegnato.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ma infatti si parlava all'inizio di chef di alto livello che non si possono paragonare ad una massaia senza che questa  si offenda


Ma il cibo è il cibo ed è affettività e l'affettività è irrazionale. Mia figlia o tua figlia, pur belle, non saranno al livello di certe top, lo vediamo, ma resteranno con un'altra bellezza e grazia ineguagliabile, come la mia parmigiana..
Io ho un'amica che è fotografa dilettante-amatoriale, fa alcune cose a livello professionistico, non è una professionista e non saprebbe farlo. A lei non si può neanche far notare che un fotografo famoso (parlo di gente a livello mondiale che anche lei apprezza) è a un livello ineguagliabile perché PER LEI la fotografia a anche un valore affettivo fondamentale per la sua famiglia.


----------



## zadig (4 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ma infatti si parlava all'inizio di chef di alto livello che non si possono paragonare ad una massaia senza che questa  si offenda


invece in quello ha ragione.
Non si possono paragonare perchè la massaia cucina (e magari cucina pure molto bene, magari meglio di uno chef) e prepara cibi, lo chef di prestigio cucina per cercare di impreziosire i suoi piatti e renderli unici come fossero opere d'arte, non sempre migliorandoli.
Il metro di paragone sono i cosiddetti esperti, che io vedo come una manica di coglioni prezzolati, che devono far salire di quotazione questo o quello chef.
Marketing, insomma.


----------



## zadig (4 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ah si?
> 
> Oltre alle varie cazzate che continua a ripetere senza avere altri argomenti che le frasette fatte di un venditore un po' scrauso, si è permesso di fare del sarcasmo su mia nonna.
> 
> Se questo per lui non è un limite e non lo è nemmeno per te, mi domando che valori vi abbiano insegnato.


anche se avessi ragione (e non ne hai secondo me) che cazzo c'entra che è stato cornificato?
Secondo me è assolutamente fuori luogo tirare fuori la sua vita privata che confessa sul forum: è come se, per dar più peso alle mie parole, a te dicessi che sei una mignotta che vuole fare le cose a tre.
Non credi?

Ripeto: non sono d'accordo con lui e la vedo più come te, ma questo è un thread in cui si parla di ristoranti, non di corna.


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> invece in quello ha ragione.
> Non si possono paragonare perchè la massaia cucina (e magari cucina pure molto bene, magari meglio di uno chef) e prepara cibi, lo chef di prestigio cucina per cercare di impreziosire i suoi piatti e renderli unici come fossero opere d'arte, non sempre migliorandoli.
> Il metro di paragone sono i cosiddetti esperti, che io vedo come una manica di coglioni prezzolati, che devono far salire di quotazione questo o quello chef.
> Marketing, insomma.



io preferisco mangiare a casa tua 

non avete idea di che cuoco sia Zadig


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io preferisco mangiare a casa tua
> 
> non avete idea di che cuoco sia Zadig


Tutti a casa di zadig.


----------



## zadig (4 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io preferisco mangiare a casa tua
> 
> non avete idea di che cuoco sia Zadig


dici così perchè, siccome quello che cucino in genere fa cagare, la mia cucina non fa diventare stitici!


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> dici così perchè, siccome quello che cucino in genere fa cagare, la mia cucina non fa diventare stitici!


falso, assolutamente falso


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il cibo è il cibo ed è affettività e l'affettività è irrazionale. Mia figlia o tua figlia, pur belle, non saranno al livello di certe top, lo vediamo, ma resteranno con un'altra bellezza e grazia ineguagliabile, come la mia parmigiana..
> Io ho un'amica che è fotografa dilettante-amatoriale, fa alcune cose a livello professionistico, non è una professionista e non saprebbe farlo. A lei non si può neanche far notare che un fotografo famoso (parlo di gente a livello mondiale che anche lei apprezza) è a un livello ineguagliabile perché PER LEI la fotografia a anche un valore affettivo fondamentale per la sua famiglia.


il cibo è tutto quello che dici e altro.
io capisco quello che dici ma vorrei che tu prendessi inconsiderazione che esiste una forma d'arte o un'eccellenza con il cibo che si chiama alta cucina .bon
non è che sei obbligata ad assaggiarla, solo a riconoscerla
e sulla bellezza...che c'entra?
ci sono ragazze molto più belle di una indossatrice ma non sanno sfilare bene come una professionista.


rispettate la professionalità


----------



## zadig (4 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> falso, assolutamente falso


allora se hai coraggio vieni, che ho trovato un'altra ricettina vegetariana da sperimentare.
E poi sto facendo il liquore alla crema di pistacchio di Bronte.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2014)

Ricordo un simpatico spot pubblicitario del famoso cuoco Jamie nonmiricordoilcognome

Cuoco inglese, e prima che lo linciate perchè è famoso fatemi dire che tra l'altro è impegnato in campagne per la cucina sana nelle mense scolastiche 

La pubblicità era questa: lui appeso sopra un calderone con tizi vestiti come siciliani nell'immaginario che se ne ha, lupara compresa, e lui che diceva... non avevo intenzione di offendere vostra madre! Io ho solo suggerito di aggiungere un pò di prezzemolo!

In effetti specialmente sul cibo, che ha una valenza affettiva molto forte, si hanno resistenze altrettanto forti.

Ma tutto il discorso qua mi sembra davvero... frainteso.

A me pare che da una parte si pensi che si confrontino due cose -cucina di un certo tipo, e cucina di casa/trattoria- a scapito di quella del cuore, mentre si sta solo dicendo che sono diverse... ed è vero. Lo sono.

E come tutte le cose diverse, puoi preferirne una, ma questo non toglie che magari provare l'altra potrebbe essere una esperienza interessante (o deludente)

Ohi. Insomma. Andiamo avanti, eh?

(per le mamme e nonne fantastiche in cucina. Non ne dubito. Davvero. Certo è che certe preparazioni, per farle, dovrebbero imparare. Non le sanno fare, perchè non le fanno, pure perchè a loro non interessa eh. Ma se metti un cuoco di alta cucina a fare un ragù, magari ci riesce. La mamma, bravissima, quanto a lungo il filetto deve cuocere sottovuoto etc, non lo sa. Ma questo non è un difetto... non ha motivi per saperlo fare.)


----------



## Nicka (4 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per la cucina però è un discorso diverso perché cibo=mamma.
> L'esperienza del cibo per noi comuni mortali è indissolubilmente legata all'esperienza affettiva di casa e in gioventù si fa fatica anche ad apprezzare un risotto con la salsiccia se la mamma ha sempre cucinato sofficini eek::unhappy.


Aspetta, mia mamma in cucina è una chiavica totale... e io apprezzo molto più il risotto con la salsiccia piuttosto che i sofficini che mi ha rifilato per anni!!!  Poi sì, ammetto che sono affezionata ai bastoncini Findus, ma oggettivamente preferisco andare al ristorante...
Questo è stato uno dei punti di discussione col mio moroso, sua madre ha iniziato a cucinare per tutta la famiglia a 7 anni, era la più piccola e si occupava di casa...lui per farmi mangiare bene mi porta da sua madre, io lo porto al ristorante...e devo ammettere che quello che prepara sua madre mi piace di più, nonostante io frequenti molto spesso i ristoranti...


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il cibo è tutto quello che dici e altro.
> io capisco quello che dici ma vorrei che tu prendessi inconsiderazione che esiste una forma d'arte o un'eccellenza con il cibo che si chiama alta cucina .bon
> non è che sei obbligata ad assaggiarla, solo a riconoscerla
> e sulla bellezza...che c'entra?
> ...


vero... in ogni campo l'eccellenza, che poi è la perfezione nei piccoli particolari, la si raggiunge con grande fatica. Questo non toglie che ci siano ottimi cuochi tra tutti noi. Ma la cura del particolare e l'innovazione richiedono studio tempo e passione.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> allora se hai coraggio vieni, che ho trovato un'altra ricettina vegetariana da sperimentare.
> E poi sto facendo il liquore alla crema di pistacchio di Bronte.


Sei vegetariano anche tu?


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> allora se hai coraggio vieni, che ho trovato un'altra ricettina vegetariana da sperimentare.
> E poi sto facendo il liquore alla crema di pistacchio di Bronte.



affare fatto, il dolce però lo porto io


----------



## zadig (4 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero... in ogni campo l'eccellenza, che poi è la perfezione nei piccoli particolari, la si raggiunge con grande fatica. Questo non toglie che ci siano ottimi cuochi tra tutti noi. Ma la cura del particolare e l'innovazione richiedono studio tempo e passione.


vero, ma in tutto questo (che rispetto) mi rifiuto di dire che è buona una pietanza solo perchè qualcuno ha deciso che è buona.
Poi non nego che un bravo chef sia molto più bravo di chi cucina in casa, se non altro per la manualità che ha.
Ho visto un video di un cuoco giapponese (mi sembra) che è un mago con il coltello.
Poi non so se quello che cucina è buono. Di sicuro usa ingredienti buoni, gli conviene.


----------



## zadig (4 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei vegetariano anche tu?


lo divento occasionalmente per Simy.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> lo divento occasionalmente per Simy.


Ah ok. Occasionalmente va bene


----------



## zadig (4 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> affare fatto, il dolce però lo porto io


famme sape' quando.


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> famme sape' quando.



ok, ti chiamo nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Nobody (4 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> vero, ma in tutto questo (che rispetto) *mi rifiuto di dire che è buona una pietanza solo perchè qualcuno ha deciso che è buona.*
> Poi non nego che un bravo chef sia molto più bravo di chi cucina in casa, se non altro per la manualità che ha.
> Ho visto un video di un cuoco giapponese (mi sembra) che è un mago con il coltello.
> Poi non so se quello che cucina è buono. Di sicuro usa ingredienti buoni, gli conviene.


Quello è certo. E' buono ciò che piace a me


----------



## zadig (4 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ok, ti chiamo nei prossimi giorni.


perfetto.
Ricordati il dolce che fai tu, ora sono curioso!


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> perfetto.
> Ricordati il dolce che fai tu, ora sono curioso!


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## zadig (4 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quello è certo. E' buono ciò che piace a me


guarda 'sto tipo (non è questo il video, ma è bravo pure lui):

[video=youtube_share;vnx3i3cKUHk]http://youtu.be/vnx3i3cKUHk[/video]


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2014)

Poi,

le due cose -"alta" cucina e cucina di casa- sono diverse anche perchè è proprio diverso il fine.

io non me la cavo malaccio a cucinare. Il mio fine è coccolare fino allo sfinimento le persone per cui cucino. Avvolgerli di sapori intensi e buoni, preparare pranzetti equilibrati e che piacciano (ovvio). Fare pure piatti belli per il piacere degli occhi.

Un cuoco di un alta cucina (so che questo aggettivo fa incazzare, ma così si chiama) oltre al desiderio che i suoi piatti siano gustati ed apprezzati, persegue un tipo di perfezione che sconfina nell'arte.
A tanti può sembrare assurdo ma così è.
L'idea che c'è dietro è diversa.

La cura e la passione che ci mette la mamma, come intensità, può essere pari -mica sempre andate a vedere mia madre -
Ma l'OSSESSIONE per i particolari, in modo da raggiungere una perfezione ideale presente nella mente del cuoco, bè, quella no...

Mica si deve preferire l'arte rispetto alla ricetta casalinga.

Però non stiamo ad alzare gli scudi in difesa di qualcosa... che NON ha bisogno di essere difeso


----------



## Calimero (4 Settembre 2014)

la professionalità andrebbesempre riconosciuta. mia madre,mia nonna, anche la mia ex sono o erano ottime cuoche.quello che penso  è che uno chef è in grado di cucinare come loro. il contrario la vedo dura.
si riescono a leggere insulti anche se si parla di ristoranti. porca bubbola!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il cibo è tutto quello che dici e altro.
> io capisco quello che dici ma vorrei che tu prendessi inconsiderazione che esiste una forma d'arte o un'eccellenza con il cibo che si chiama alta cucina .bon
> non è che sei obbligata ad assaggiarla, solo a riconoscerla
> e sulla bellezza...che c'entra?
> ...


E' una forma d'arte in queste forme nel nostro contesto storico e culturale come lo erano gli animali ripieni di animali in altre epoche. Altra arte.
Però se, conoscendo l'arte, posso capire e apprezzare il romanico, posso apprezzare la raffinatezza attuale come quella romana ma il garum romano non lo mangio.


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

Faccio outing: ma solo io penso che siate tutti OT, e che LDS voleva parlare di ristoranti di cucina sperimentale o lusso, e si è beccato una serie infinita di improperi?
A me piaceva sto thread, solo che l'autore parla solo di ristoranti inglesi e francesi, ed io non ci sono stato...

Solo Minerva mi pare averci azzeccato...

Ok, mandatemi a cagare ( o a cena da zadig, che mi pare di aver capito essere lo stesso..)


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Faccio outing: ma solo io penso che siate tutti OT, e che LDS voleva parlare di ristoranti di cucina sperimentale o lusso, e si è beccato una serie infinita di improperi?
> A me piaceva sto thread, solo che l'autore parla solo di ristoranti inglesi e francesi, ed io non ci sono stato...
> 
> Solo Minerva mi pare averci azzeccato...
> ...



Grazie della considerazione eh 

(concordo con te)


----------



## Principessa (4 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Faccio outing: ma solo io penso che siate tutti OT, e che LDS voleva parlare di ristoranti di cucina sperimentale o lusso, e si è beccato una serie infinita di improperi?
> A me piaceva sto thread, solo che l'autore parla solo di ristoranti inglesi e francesi, ed io non ci sono stato...
> 
> Solo Minerva mi pare averci azzeccato...
> ...


:rotfl:

Hai ragione, dovremo ritornare in tema.

Mi piacerebbe che LDS postasse qualche altro video, possibilmente non di pesce... :unhappy:


----------



## zadig (4 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Faccio outing: ma solo io penso che siate tutti OT, e che LDS voleva parlare di ristoranti di cucina sperimentale o lusso, e si è beccato una serie infinita di improperi?
> A me piaceva sto thread, solo che l'autore parla solo di ristoranti inglesi e francesi, ed io non ci sono stato...
> 
> Solo Minerva mi pare averci azzeccato...
> ...


sì, più o meno sì!


----------



## LDS (4 Settembre 2014)

Sono in pausa al lavoro e onestamente non capisco cosa sia successo a questo thread.
L'ho aperto per parlare di una mia grande passione che può essere più o meno condivisibile, e mi ritrovo ad essere insultato sulla mia vita personale. 

Mi ritrovo a leggere di qualcuno che non solo insulta, ma per di più si inalbera credendo di aver ragione.

la mia ragazza mi ha tradito con il mio capo, la mia relazione in cui credevo è andata a puttane e in un thread in cui parlo di ristoranti devo leggere qualcuno che non sapendo cosa dire mi insulta.

e non insulta solo me, ma anche chi razionalmente si rende conto che si stanno passando i limiti.

chiedo la chiusura del suddetto thread e quando e se ne avrò voglia torneo a parlare sperando che chi non è in grado nè ha voglia di comprendere la differenza fra una massaia ed uno chef senplicemente non scriva.


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Settembre 2014)

Uff...ed io che volevo discettare di ristoranti......

Mi sento come i nanerottoli che saltano pigolando "io,io,io,io"...


----------



## Eratò (4 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Uff...ed io che volevo discettare di ristoranti......
> 
> Mi sento come i nanerottoli che saltano pigolando "io,io,io,io"...


ma parlane lo stesso no?almeno si torna in tema...


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *E' una forma d'arte in queste forme nel nostro contesto storico e culturale *come lo erano gli animali ripieni di animali in altre epoche. Altra arte.
> Però se, conoscendo l'arte, posso capire e apprezzare il romanico, posso apprezzare la raffinatezza attuale come quella romana ma il garum romano non lo mangio.


anche ammettendo mi pare un modo per definire un limite a tutti i costi.
ok, dato che siamo in questo contesto, lode ai bravi chef contemporanei :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2014)

non so se si nota ma il mondo si evolve e  sono tanti i nuovi mestieri e i cambiamenti che ci riguardano .
io adoro anche la street art pur incantandomi con il narciso di caravaggio


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

Ciao

da noi, in tutta la costa della morte, vi sono delle specialità, che non si trovano nel resto della Spagna. 
O almeno quasi (trasporto in giornata, prezzi impagabili a Madrid). Sono dei piatti, di un certo tipo di cozze, che vanno mangiati in giornata della raccolta. Los madrilenos vengono a posta per gustare questi piatti. E Madrid, non si trova dietro l'angolo. Un kg di perceves costa oltre 200 Euro ... non ha prezzo ... una cozza che viene raccolta a mano tra una ondata dell'oceano e l'altra ... oppure las navajas ecc. ecc. ...


Quando ero piccola andavo con mio cugino di nascosto al mare per cercare las navajas. 
Ancora oggi abbiamo le spiagge piene ... ma sono protette ... e solo dei pescatori autorizzati possono 
prenderne una certa quantità ... se ci penso ... bisognava uscire in mare ... e con delicatezza 
toglierle dalla sabbia. Si riconosceva subito dove si trovavano ... bastava seguire le bollicine. 
Dopo quelle discese in profondità, avevo il cervello fuso dal freddo. Mi sembrava di ricevere 
scosse di elettricità per il gelo ... uno sballo ... anche mangiarle ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> da noi, in tutta la costa della morte, vi sono delle specialità, che non si trovano nel resto della Spagna.
> O almeno quasi (trasporto in giornata, prezzi impagabili a Madrid). Sono dei piatti, di un certo tipo di cozze, che vanno mangiati in giornata della raccolta. Los madrilenos vengono a posta per gustare questi piatti. E Madrid, non si trova dietro l'angolo. Un kg di perceves costa oltre 200 Euro ... non ha prezzo ... una cozza che viene raccolta a mano tra una ondata dell'oceano e l'altra ... oppure las navajas ecc. ecc. ...
> ...


quante emozioni, quanta storia attraverso il cibo.
queste fanno parte proprio della nostra crescita emotiva...quando cuciniamo per la nostra famiglia con tanta cura ,
non nutriamo solo il corpo.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quante emozioni, quanta storia attraverso il cibo.
> queste fanno parte proprio della nostra crescita emotiva...quando cuciniamo per la nostra famiglia con tanta cura ,
> non nutriamo solo il corpo.



Ciao Minerva,

quanto sono vere, le tue parole. 



Ma questo non dovrebbe impedire a riconoscere,
che c'è chi sa fare dei veri giochi d'arte con quei sapori e odori ... 
e far nascere anche cose completamente nuove ... 

Personalmente, sono amante della semplicità ... 
anche in questo ci sono dei veri artisti però ... 

è una scienza ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> quanto sono vere, le tue parole.
> 
> ...


tieni poi conto che i veri geni sono quelli che riescono a far sembrare semplice ed essenziale un cibo dietro il quale c'è uno studio ben preciso di contrasti ,acidità e chissà che altro
e noi ingenui a pensare che sia solo un fatto di pentole.
come un ingegnere fas calcoli per non far cadere un ponte pure un souflé ne  ha bisogno :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> tieni poi conto che i veri geni sono quelli che riescono a far sembrare semplice ed essenziale un cibo dietro il quale c'è uno studio ben preciso di contrasti ,acidità e chissà che altro
> e noi ingenui a pensare che sia solo un fatto di pentole



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... vero!



sienne


----------



## spleen (4 Settembre 2014)

We.. tanto per parlare di sapori "buoni e giusti", chi ha letto il libro "Terra madre" di Carlo Petrini?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche ammettendo mi pare un modo per definire un limite a tutti i costi.
> ok, dato che siamo in questo contesto, lode ai bravi chef contemporanei :singleeye:


Lode certamente. Io facevo un discorso diverso perché credo che si debba sempre collocare storicamente (anche la contemporaneità) qualunque esperienza, riconoscendola come un aspetto culturale specifico, aiuti a non darle un valore assoluto. 
Mi sembra ancor più valido quando si tratta di ricerca per il lusso.
Quando quelle combinazioni di sapori saranno alla portata di tutti se ne cercheranno altri nuovi o vecchi purché diversi da quelli che possono sperimentare tutti.
Questo non vuol dire che quei cuochi non siano bravi, anzi, la capacità di inventare cose nuove in cucina dove ci sono esperienza di centinaia d'anni è sorprendente.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi, l'autore del 3D ha chiesto gentilmente di smetterla...  


Io ho una domanda: ma come sommellier, abituato ad analizzare profumi e a dargli un nome, pensi di essere in grado di usare questa tua capacità anche per altri aspetti?

Per esempio... io annuso la mia bimba e sento odore di "buono"... se tu avessi una bimba e te la annusassi, pensi che diresti che sa di "margherite calde, biscotti allo zenzero, latte appena munto"?

Riesci a dare un nome agli aromi come il protagonista di "Profumo" (oddio spero non proprio come lui!  )


----------



## Eratò (5 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> si possono cortesemente interrompere gli insulti?
> 
> non mi sembra molto difficile da comprendere, né tanto meno difficile da fare.
> 
> ...


io sono stata in ristoranti molto eleganti ma non ho mai chiesto di quante stelle fossero..quello che ho apprezzato era la pulizia, la qualità del cibo e il modo di preparazione oltreché il servizio e il perfetto abbinamento tra pietanza e vino.Penso che il chef eccellente sia quello in grado di esaltare il gusto del ingrediente principale ottenendo comunque un perfetto equilibrio dei gusti....poi la presentazione del piatto....è un arte per davvero.

P.S: penso di aver ripetuto ciò che tutti gli altri hanno scritto... ma mi piacerebbe che continuasse il 3d


----------



## Vincent Vega (5 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> apro un thread per condividere con voi quelle che sono le vostre aspettative quando andate a mangiare al ristorante?
> cosa cercate, cosa è fondamentale, cosa vi spinge ad andare da una parte piuttosto che da un altra?
> siete avventurosi? vi piace sperimentare una cucina differente o siete legati alle tradizioni?
> 
> ...





Erato' ha detto:


> ma parlane lo stesso no?almeno si torna in tema...


Allora...io ci riprovo....
Andare in un ristorante cui degli specialisti (per carità: anche di marketing, ed in misura consistente...ma vale per qualsiasi prodotto...allora non dovremmo discutere di nulla!) hanno attribuito stelle o forchette...è come voler fare un giro di prova con una Ferrari, o passare un finesettimana in una località esclusiva. E' proprio la "una tantum" dell'esperienza, a renderla tale. 

Rispondo (di nuovo, per la verità) alle domande di LDS (che ha un unico difetto: parla solo di ristoranti francesi ed inglesi. E mi sembra di aver capito che quasi nessuno è stato in "stellati" Parigini e Londinesi...Quindi, tenuto conto della sua "formazione", invito LDS a confrontarsi con noi anche di luoghi che non ha direttamente visitato, per ora...ad esempio sul tipo di cucina, sulla fama dello chef, ecc. Lui senz'altro è più bravo di noi).

1) io sono stato in un solo 3 stelle (proprio perchè volevo provare quest'esperienza): da "Jean Georges" a New York, all'interno della Trump Tower, proprio di fronte Central Park, a poche centinaia di metri dal Dakota Building. Come ho detto, l'esperienza è stata strepitosa, e sinceramente cara, ma non inaccessibile (mi è capitato di pagare poco meno per ristoranti a Milano o Roma non "stellati"), forse anche per il cambio favorevole. La cucina è francese con fortissime influenze asiatiche, il menu vario e per tutti i palati, la "metre" che si occupava del nostro tavolo era una ragazza inglese gentilissima, poco più che trentenne, che mai ci ha messo in difficoltà. Anzi. Ci sono andato a pranzo, e mi pare sia uno dei trucchi per "risparmiare" (gli stessi menu, a cena, costano circa il 50% in più), e ho dovuto prenotare un paio di settimane prima. Mia moglie, molto semplice e per niente incline allo sfarzo, ha apprezzato molto, anche l'atmosfera "natalizia" visto che eravamo a metà dello scorso dicembre.

Poi ho provato (ma negli anni) 3 ristoranti a "2 stelle", tutti in Italia. Nell'ordine temporale "Don Alfonso" a Sant'Agata sui due Golfi (già 3 stelle), che reputo il migliore in assoluto: sono i nostri sapori, i nostri vini, in un'atmosfera unica (dovete sapere che per me la Penisola Sorrentina, come scenario, è molto meglio di una capitale europea), e con egli medesimo - Alfonso Iaccarico - che ti dedica ogni attenzione. Poi "La Torre del Saraceno" a Vico Equense, ed anche lì conobbi lo chef - Gennaro Esposito - che poi è divenuto una sorta di mito della cucina d'avanguardia italica...Neanche caro, e comunque meno di Don Alfonso...io ve li suggerisco caldamente entrambi. Infine, a Milano, da Sadler: mi è sembrato il più "abbordabile" in tutti i sensi, cucina di alto livello, secondo me penalizzato dalla collocazione (ma una zona semicentrale di Milano non sarà mai nè Central Park, nè la Penisola Sorrentina..), quindi se nella vostra esperienza cercate anche questo, prediligete altro, magari durante una vacanza.

2 - 3) budget e frequenza: beh, la sporadicità delle mie esperienze, fanno capire che sono una tantum. Comunque in genere - per due persone - la media è 300 euro. Mentre a "cena" vado molto più spesso.

4) la mia classifica (per quel che vale):

Don Alfonso il migliore, seguito da Jean Georges e Torre del Saraceno.


----------



## LDS (5 Settembre 2014)

di ristoranti importanti in italia ne ho fatti parecchi, almeno una decina.

ma sono più legato alla cucina francese e al vino francese che a quello italiano.

a livello di rispetto del professionista soprattutto i grandi produttori di vino francese sono anni luce avanti a quelli italiani.

c'è una bella differenza anche a livello di servizio in italia nei ristoranti ad 1 stella piuttosto che in francia o inghilterra.
ed è molto meno marcata la differenza fra 1 e 2 stelle di quanto non lo sia in italia.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ragazzi, l'autore del 3D ha chiesto gentilmente di smetterla...
> 
> 
> Io ho una domanda: ma come sommellier, abituato ad analizzare profumi e a dargli un nome, pensi di essere in grado di usare questa tua capacità anche per altri aspetti?
> ...


non so lui ma innominata sì


----------



## LDS (6 Settembre 2014)

oggi abbiamo avuto una scena da film in ristorante.

una tavolata da 6; tre coppie, siamo a main course inoltrato alla settima bottiglia di vino.

la scena è la seguente: si comincia ad alzare la voce e a fare un genere di discussioni abbastanza piccanti. Le signore cominciano a parlare fra di loro delle attività sessuali con i loro mariti, ma mica sottovoce, ad alta voce....
i signori allibiti non sanno più cosa fare per fermarle.

il manager si avvicina cortesemente invitando le gentili signore ad avere rispetto per il decoro e per i clienti a fianco.
Notare che due tavoli a fianco stavano festeggiando, uno l'anniversario di matrimonio, l'altro il compleanno di lei.

la risposta al manager pare soddisfacente e le donzelle si calmano.

poi ad un certo punto: bam, uno di loro vomita tutto il pasto sulla tavola.
una scena a cui non avevo ancora mai assistito.

è calato un velo di vergogna su tutto il tavolo indicibile.
momenti che non verranno dimenticati per parecchi giorni!


ci sono talmente tanti aneddoti, tante storie, tante vite che vedo ogni giorno al ristorante.
è così bello il mestiere che faccio.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> oggi abbiamo avuto una scena da film in ristorante.
> 
> una tavolata da 6; tre coppie, siamo a main course inoltrato alla settima bottiglia di vino.
> 
> ...


 che vergogna, mamma mia.
a quanto pare si alza il livello dei soldi spesi ma dell'educazione no


----------



## Nicka (6 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che vergogna, mamma mia.
> a quanto pare si alza il livello dei soldi spesi ma dell'educazione no


L'educazione purtroppo non si compra!
Mamma che brutta scena...


----------



## Eratò (6 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> oggi abbiamo avuto una scena da film in ristorante.
> 
> una tavolata da 6; tre coppie, siamo a main course inoltrato alla settima bottiglia di vino.
> 
> ...


----------



## LDS (6 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che vergogna, mamma mia.
> a quanto pare si alza il livello dei soldi spesi ma dell'educazione no


vergogna assoluta.

potrei raccontarne a mai finire di cose veramente vergognose che capitano.


----------



## LDS (6 Settembre 2014)

è in programma fra 2 settimane con un mio collega la cena al waterside inn: http://www.waterside-inn.co.uk/the_cuisine/


uno dei più grandi ristoranti inglesi.

è da tanto tempo che ho voglia di andarci, finalmente abbiamo riservato!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è in programma fra 2 settimane con un mio collega la cena al waterside inn: http://www.waterside-inn.co.uk/the_cuisine/
> 
> 
> uno dei più grandi ristoranti inglesi.
> ...


Interferenza: abbiamo prenotato


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Interferenza: abbiamo prenotato


:up:


----------



## LDS (6 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Interferenza: abbiamo prenotato


?? io no capisce commento ??


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ?? io no capisce commento ??


Scusa mi sto annotando un po' di esempi di interferenza nei parlanti madrelingua italiani che vivono nei paesi anglofoni

Per ora prendo solo nota ma prima o poi vorrei tirarci fuori qualcosa


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> oggi abbiamo avuto una scena da film in ristorante.
> 
> una tavolata da 6; tre coppie, siamo a main course inoltrato alla settima bottiglia di vino.
> 
> ...


vergogna si per 
il comportamento "sguaiato"
ma non per il poveretto
che ha dato di stomaco
non è stata una scena edificante
ma se avesse potuto
credo che avrebbe più 
che volentieri evitato


----------



## sienne (6 Settembre 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> vergogna si per
> il comportamento "sguaiato"
> ma non per il poveretto
> che ha dato di stomaco
> ...



Ciao

in effetti. Probabilmente era andato al ristorante già disturbato. 
Rimettere così di getto, senza preavviso ... è raro, ma accade. 


sienne


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in effetti. Probabilmente era andato al ristorante già disturbato.
> Rimettere così di getto, senza preavviso ... è raro, ma accade.
> ...


si, la caratterisca del vomito di getto
è quella di manifestarsi senza preavviso
di solito, mi sembra, sia legato
a disturbi legati alla testa 
(pressione, trauma...)
ma che discorsi,
come dire....


----------



## zadig (6 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in effetti. Probabilmente era andato al ristorante già disturbato.
> Rimettere così di getto, senza preavviso ... è raro, ma accade.
> ...


bevendo 7 bottiglie di vino in 6 persone non è così raro.


----------



## LDS (7 Settembre 2014)

```

```



zadig ha detto:


> bevendo 7 bottiglie di vino in 6 persone non è così raro.



Gli inglesi bevono, eccome se bevono. Ma parecchio proprio.


----------



## LDS (7 Settembre 2014)

http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...il_miglior_ristorante_del_mondo-95065214/1/#1


questo ci sta a pennello!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma è esattamente per questo che è un'occasione speciale, un evento andare a mangiare in un posto così.
> proprio perché non lo fai tutti i giorni, anzi non lo fai mai.
> 
> io ho detto provare una volta nella vita, non andare tutti i giorni.....


secondo me stai dicendo una cosa sbagliata, spiego perchè.
Io non sono un gourmet, ho un palato mediocre.
Stesso palato che degusta i vini, assaggia le pietanze.
Il mio fisico si rifiuta di assimilare roba taroccata e questo mi aiuta abbastanza: un vino cattivo mi fa venire mal di testa prima ancora di aver finito di assaggiarlo.
Ma per me un buon vino di montepulciano(d'Abruzzo, però) è buono.
E non ho il palato che mi consenta di apprezzare una bottiglia da 80 euro più di una da 20.
Ignoranza? può essere, ma mica è un problema ammetterlo.
Ci sono andata due volte in un ristorante da guida. 
Non farò i nomi e non pagavo io. La prima volta è stata una bella esperienza, la seconda volta, avessi dovuto pagare io, lo sarebbe stata per l'esercente.
Non ero in formissima, ero da sola e quindi non ero neppure in vena e presi della polenta con il nero di seppia, mi presentarono un conto equivalente ad una mangiata pantagruelica a base di crostacei. 
Ora... quella polenta sarà stato il frutto di un lavoro certosino a partire dalla raccolta delle pannocchie, ma io non ero e non sono attrezzata per apprezzarlo.
Le seppie probabilmente erano state cresciute in un collegio in svizzera, ma io non parlo le lingue, sicchè...
Se avessi pagato io l'unica roba indimenticabile sarebbe stata l'incazzatura per il conto.
Bisogna, secondo me, essere attrezzati per apprezzare certi contrasti, per entusiasmarsi di fronte alla cucina molecolare, che invece a me fa paura... e io non lo sono.
Come non era attrezzato Bertoldo per mangiare le pietanze della corte del re, e infatti morì per non aver mangiato pasta e fagioli.
Bona la pasta e fagioli.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che vergogna, mamma mia.
> a quanto pare si alza il livello dei soldi spesi ma dell'educazione no


... una rata del mutuo siffatamente sprecata poi. 
A parte gli scherzi, ma gente che si comporta così, che accidente potrà mai apprezzare?


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me stai dicendo una cosa sbagliata, spiego perchè.
> Io non sono un gourmet, ho un palato mediocre.
> Stesso palato che degusta i vini, assaggia le pietanze.
> Il mio fisico si rifiuta di assimilare roba taroccata e questo mi aiuta abbastanza: un vino cattivo mi fa venire mal di testa prima ancora di aver finito di assaggiarlo.
> ...


ho seguito il tuo discorso  ma non ho capito perché non si dovrebbe (potrebbe)andare una volta nella vita


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Settembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho seguito il tuo discorso ma non ho capito perché non si dovrebbe (potrebbe)andare una volta nella vita


ma uno una volta nella vita deve poter fare tutto. Anche sport estremo. Solo che sarebbe meglio facesse quello che riesce ad apprezzare, secondo me, altrimenti è tempo(e denaro) sprecato.
Nel mio caso, pure per lo sport estremo.
Non è detto che TUTTI quelli che vanno in un ristorante al top, abbiano poi un'esperienza da sooogno.

Prova a portarci uno che 5/7 mangia alla mensa aziendale e la sera va di surgelato/ mac.
Non capirà una fava di quello che sta mangiando, perchè il suo palato non è educato a riconoscere odori e sapori.
E mi ci metto pure io, forse apprezzerei un tantinello di più... ma non al punto di essere contenta dell'esperienza, dato il prezzo.
Però non darei neppure spettacolo indecoroso.


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma uno una volta nella vita deve poter fare tutto. Anche sport estremo. Solo che sarebbe meglio facesse quello che riesce ad apprezzare, secondo me, altrimenti è tempo(e denaro) sprecato.
> Nel mio caso, pure per lo sport estremo.
> *Non è detto che TUTTI quelli che vanno in un ristorante al top, abbiano poi un'esperienza da sooogno.
> *
> ...


sì, capisco.era un suggerimento non coercitivo dettato da una passione .


----------



## Nobody (8 Settembre 2014)

che poi dipende... a me ad esempio fa ribrezzo il tartufo, sembra gpl


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> che poi dipende... a me ad esempio fa ribrezzo il tartufo, sembra gpl


oddio, non avevo visto il deragliamento.
Ecco perchè tutta la tensione che c'era qui.
Non capivo.
ossignur


----------



## LDS (8 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> che poi dipende... a me ad esempio fa ribrezzo il tartufo, sembra gpl


dici esattamente la stessa identica cosa di mio padre.
il tartufo di merda sa da metano, è vero.

quando gli ho portato il vero tartufo bianco d'alba a casa e gli ho fatto un risotto come si deve, in quel momento mi ha detto, ma questo non è tartufo...

io gli ho risposto. C'è tartufo e tartufo.

da quel giorno mangia il tartufo solo se glielo porto io.


----------



## Principessa (8 Settembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> che poi dipende... a me ad esempio fa ribrezzo il tartufo, sembra gpl


A me fa cagare il caviale nero, invece.
La consistenza è cacca di topo, il sapore è pesce andato a male.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Settembre 2014)

a me piacciono sia il tartufo che il caviale








però adoro anche il MacBacon!


----------



## Principessa (8 Settembre 2014)

Non voglio fare la snob ma a me quasi tutto ciò che è McDonald fa cagare :unhappy: mi piace giusto il McWrap al pollo e il McChicken.

Forse sarò stata condizionata dalla visione del documentario "Supersize me"...

Preferisco i panini del mio pub preferito. Con meno di 5 euro te ne fanno uno così:


----------



## Nicka (8 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> a me piacciono sia il tartufo che il caviale
> 
> però adoro anche il MacBacon!


Il McBacon era il mio panino preferito, quando l'anno scorso ne ho mangiato uno probabilmente andato a male (siamo stati malissimo sia io che il mio moroso) ho smesso proprio di andare al Mc e via...
:unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Settembre 2014)

a chi interessano un paio di ristoranti vegani buonissimi?


----------



## LDS (9 Settembre 2014)

in vita mia non ho mai mangiato al mac donald, mai, nemmeno una volta, nemmeno quando avevo 18 anni.


----------



## LDS (9 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> a chi interessano un paio di ristoranti vegani buonissimi?


nel video che ho postato di michel roux e ducasse a conversare, Alain dice di aver scoperto in giappone un cuoco straordinario che ha sviluppato un talento incredibile solo ed esclusivamente sulle verdure.
l'ha portato a parigi e l'ha inserito nel team.

è talmente difficile cucinare la verdura.


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> a chi interessano un paio di ristoranti vegani buonissimi?


a me, anche se presumo non siano a Roma


----------



## zadig (9 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> a me, anche se presumo non siano a Roma


te ne suggerirei uno, si chiamava "la zucca magica", ma so che ora è chiuso.
Ci ho mangiato ed il cibo era sublime e questo, detto da uno che di vegetariano ha ben poco, vale il doppio.

Però si trovava a Nizza, mi sa che è un po' fuori mano...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (9 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> a me, anche se presumo non siano a Roma


Presumi molto bene. Milano e d'intorni anche se quello più buono, per me, è a Marostica.


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> te ne suggerirei uno, si chiamava "la zucca magica", ma so che ora è chiuso.
> Ci ho mangiato ed il cibo era sublime e questo, detto da uno che di vegetariano ha ben poco, vale il doppio.
> 
> Però si trovava a Nizza, *mi sa che è un po' fuori mano*...


Appena appena


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Presumi molto bene. Milano e d'intorni anche se quello più buono, per me, è a Marostica.


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2014)

sono stata una sola volta in un ristorante con 3 stelle, col cameriere che che ti stava sempre alle spalle in modo piuttosto imbarazzante, soprattutto perchè a me non piace parlare di cose anche personali facendo finta che una persona, anche se è il suo lavoro, non esista...mi veniva voglia di dire: ma prego, si accomodi, non stia in piedi
comunque la cosa che mi ha colpito di più è stata che ci hanno rifilato un menù azzurro al mio cavaliere e uno rosa per me, e su quello rosa non c'era segnato manco un prezzo, io infatti non capivo, invece il cavaliere faceva delle facce strane
poi a lui hanno rifilato anche un librone con la lista dei vini che per leggerli tutti ci sarebbe voluta una settimana, osti che avventura per noi poveri provinciali


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2014)

http://www.tgcom24.mediaset.it/maga...rmance-del-gran-maestro-di-soba_2066890.shtml


----------



## LDS (9 Settembre 2014)

free ha detto:


> sono stata una sola volta in un ristorante con 3 stelle, col cameriere che che ti stava sempre alle spalle in modo piuttosto imbarazzante, soprattutto perchè a me non piace parlare di cose anche personali facendo finta che una persona, anche se è il suo lavoro, non esista...mi veniva voglia di dire: ma prego, si accomodi, non stia in piedi
> comunque la cosa che mi ha colpito di più è stata che ci hanno rifilato un menù azzurro al mio cavaliere e uno rosa per me, e su quello rosa non c'era segnato manco un prezzo, io infatti non capivo, invece il cavaliere faceva delle facce strane
> poi a lui hanno rifilato anche un librone con la lista dei vini che per leggerli tutti ci sarebbe voluta una settimana, osti che avventura per noi poveri provinciali



Il menù con il prezzo ce l'ha sempre e solo chi ha prenotato, è la prassi. 
Si fa per non offendere non solo l'ospite, ma soprattutto, colui il quale ha invitato le persone.
Una volta, ma veramente per purissimo caso, accadde a due tavoli molto vicini, che ad una coppia si diede il menù con i prezzi al marito, e nell'altra alla donna.

nella coppia in cui ad avere il prezzo fu l'uomo, la compagna cominciò a infervorarsi per la mancanza di rispetto nei suoi confronti, disse, che non voleva essere trattata come una mignotta ( ?? ) e che pretendeva il menù con il prezzo perché avrebbe pagato la sua parte. Il compagno del tutto esterrefatto a fianco calò in un silenzio profondo.

Dunque il manager spiegò il perché di due menù differenti e ricordo come fosse ieri, la signora guardare il tavolo affianco e rendersi conto di quanto fosse idiota la sua uscita.
Chiese scusa e disse che era la sua prima volta in un ristorante di lusso. 
Il manager la mise a suo agio immediatamente ma credo che non dimenticherà facilmente la figura da deficiente che ci ha fatto.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Il menù con il prezzo ce l'ha sempre e solo chi ha prenotato, è la prassi.
> Si fa per non offendere non solo l'ospite, ma soprattutto, colui il quale ha invitato le persone.
> Una volta, ma veramente per purissimo caso, accadde a due tavoli molto vicini, che ad una coppia si diede il menù con i prezzi al marito, e nell'altra alla donna.
> 
> ...



Tenendo conto che non si sa il rapporto tra le due persone, anche io mi sarei incazzata e sentita a disagio
Mi sembra una cosa da medioevo
Quindi se prenoto io donna date a me i prezzi e all'uomo no?


----------



## free (9 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> Il menù con il prezzo ce l'ha sempre e solo chi ha prenotato, è la prassi.
> Si fa per non offendere non solo l'ospite, ma soprattutto, colui il quale ha invitato le persone.
> Una volta, ma veramente per purissimo caso, accadde a due tavoli molto vicini, che ad una coppia si diede il menù con i prezzi al marito, e nell'altra alla donna.
> 
> ...


però secondo me è da tenere presente che la gente in fondo va a magnà e a passare una bella serata, mi sembrano un po' una menata tutte 'ste regole...per i clienti non è mica un lavoro, quindi si apprezza la cortesia etc., ma dovrebbe finire lì, senza sovrastrutture piuttosto inutili di chi si offende e chi non si offende...


----------



## Principessa (9 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il McBacon era il mio panino preferito, quando l'anno scorso ne ho mangiato uno probabilmente andato a male (siamo stati malissimo sia io che il mio moroso) ho smesso proprio di andare al Mc e via...
> :unhappy:


Hai fatto benissimo!

Io sono tornata più volte al Mc Donald's di viale America, vicino alla fermata della metro Eur Fermi, solo perchè hanno un ottimo caffè (macinato fresco).

E se lo dice una napoletana di origine, fidati che è buono! :carneval:


----------



## Vincent Vega (10 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Allora...io ci riprovo....
> Andare in un ristorante cui degli specialisti (per carità: anche di marketing, ed in misura consistente...ma vale per qualsiasi prodotto...allora non dovremmo discutere di nulla!) hanno attribuito stelle o forchette...è come voler fare un giro di prova con una Ferrari, o passare un finesettimana in una località esclusiva. E' proprio la "una tantum" dell'esperienza, a renderla tale.
> 
> Rispondo (di nuovo, per la verità) alle domande di LDS (che ha un unico difetto: parla solo di ristoranti francesi ed inglesi. E mi sembra di aver capito che quasi nessuno è stato in "stellati" Parigini e Londinesi...Quindi, tenuto conto della sua "formazione", invito LDS a confrontarsi con noi anche di luoghi che non ha direttamente visitato, per ora...ad esempio sul tipo di cucina, sulla fama dello chef, ecc. Lui senz'altro è più bravo di noi).
> ...





LDS ha detto:


> di ristoranti importanti in italia ne ho fatti parecchi, almeno una decina.
> 
> ma sono più legato alla cucina francese e al vino francese che a quello italiano.
> 
> ...



mi arrendo.
:fumo:Qualcuno vuole parlare di ristoranti con me?


----------



## LDS (11 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> mi arrendo.
> :fumo:Qualcuno vuole parlare di ristoranti con me?




rientro in italia il fine settimana, una cosa mi manca tantissimo ed è la pizza...
ma la non parliamo di alta ristorazione.


----------



## Vincent Vega (12 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> rientro in italia il fine settimana, una cosa mi manca tantissimo ed è la pizza...
> ma la non parliamo di alta ristorazione.


a parte che con me puoi parlare benissimo di pizzerie (napoletane: le altre non contano...è come se io volessi millesimare il tuo amato champagne nel mio garage..)...


----------



## Eratò (12 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> rientro in italia il fine settimana, una cosa mi manca tantissimo ed è la pizza...
> ma la non parliamo di alta ristorazione.


ma perche? la pizza ha una tradizione secolare e quella buona viene fatta con i migliori ingredienti ITALIANI ricercati in tutto il mondo che sono la base della dieta mediterranea....l'alta cucina non deve essere per forza complicata ma deve essere di qualità.


----------



## LDS (12 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma perche? la pizza ha una tradizione secolare e quella buona viene fatta con i migliori ingredienti ITALIANI ricercati in tutto il mondo che sono la base della dieta mediterranea....l'alta cucina non deve essere per forza complicata ma deve essere di qualità.


Sicuro.

infatti le lasagne fatte in casa della mamma sono imbattibili!
in pizzeria andrò domani lol


----------



## Principessa (12 Settembre 2014)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> a parte che con me puoi parlare benissimo di pizzerie (*napoletane: le altre non contano...*è come se io volessi millesimare il tuo amato champagne nel mio garage..)...


:applauso:


----------



## LDS (17 Settembre 2014)

-4 giorni dal più grande ristorante in inghilterra.
onestamente non vedo l'ora!

spero non mi venga da piangere, di solito queste cose le ho sempre fatte con Laure....


----------



## LDS (18 Novembre 2014)

*Natale.....*

l'altro giorno ho mangiato per la prima volta un grandissimo piatto come si deve.

ovvero il beef wellington.

onestamente mi è venuta tanta di quella voglia di proporlo come piatto per natale alla mia famiglia.

devo chiedere al mio capo se un comune mortale può essere in grado di farlo....

vi metto un video di gordon ramsay che lo fa, uno spettacolo solo a guardarlo onestamente.


[video=youtube;FS8u1RBdf6I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FS8u1RBdf6I[/video]

[video=youtube;fFWDzxbg5MI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFWDzxbg5MI[/video]


----------



## sabinabuzzanti (18 Novembre 2014)

l'ho fatto un mese fa. Favoloso!


----------



## LDS (18 Novembre 2014)

sabinabuzzanti ha detto:


> l'ho fatto un mese fa. Favoloso!


è difficile?


----------



## sabinabuzzanti (18 Novembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> è difficile?


no, ma un pò impegnativo. Se segui bene la ricetta, che trovi ovunque non dovresti avere problemi.


----------



## zanna (18 Novembre 2014)

sabinabuzzanti ha detto:


> no, ma un pò impegnativo. Se segui bene la ricetta, che trovi ovunque non dovresti avere problemi.


E senza nemmeno scomodare quel gran simpaticone di gordon ramsay ...


----------



## sabinabuzzanti (18 Novembre 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E senza nemmeno scomodare quel gran simpaticone di gordon ramsay ...


bhè, la ricetta sarebbe sua


----------



## zanna (18 Novembre 2014)

sabinabuzzanti ha detto:


> bhè, la ricetta sarebbe sua


Addirittura? Cmq non mi piace :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (18 Novembre 2014)

ma un bel filetto in crosta?


----------



## LDS (18 Novembre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma un bel filetto in crosta?



domenica mi cimento....farò il primo tentativo...

il problema sarà la pasta sfoglia, quella è cazzi a farla.


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> domenica mi cimento....farò il primo tentativo...
> 
> il problema sarà la pasta sfoglia, quella è cazzi a farla.


La vendono pronta.


----------



## LDS (18 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La vendono pronta.



ma secondo te mi compro la pasta pronta.....e che cuoco sei.

l'unica cosa che compro già fatta quando cucino, perché onestamente non ho né tempo, né voglia di farlo, è lo stock.
direttamente dal macellaio di fiducia.

la pasta pregherò il buon dio di farla come si deve....e quando tutto manca dirò a mia sorella di farla :carneval:


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma secondo te mi compro la pasta pronta.....e che cuoco sei.
> 
> l'unica cosa che compro già fatta quando cucino, perché onestamente non ho né tempo, né voglia di farlo, è lo stock.
> direttamente dal macellaio di fiducia.
> ...



Povera sorella!


----------



## LDS (18 Novembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Povera sorella!


ma no...è la migliore pasticciera non professionista che conosca.

io spingo perché lei abbandoni la sua farmacia ridicola priva di alcuna passione ed emozione per lanciarsi in quella che è una sua grandissima dote.

ha un talento enorme, e preferisce stare dietro ad un bancone bianco triste ed ammuffito.

quanto meno mi potrà fare la pasta sfoglia


----------



## disincantata (18 Novembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ma no...è la migliore pasticciera non professionista che conosca.
> 
> io spingo perché lei abbandoni la sua farmacia ridicola priva di alcuna passione ed emozione per lanciarsi in quella che è una sua grandissima dote.
> 
> ...



Appunto,  denigri   quella  pronta perche' hai chi te fa bene!


----------

